# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  مفاهيم خاطئة عند كثير من الناس لبعض الآيات القرآنية

## العلمي أمل

*مفاهيم خاطئة عند كثير من الناس لبعض الآيات القرآنية*  *
إعداد الدكتور أمل العلمي* 
لقد أوعز بعض المحققين أسباب الضلال في فهم القرآن إلى عوامل كثيرة منها: الزيغ في العقيدة، وإتباع الهوى، وأخذ بعض القرآن وترك بعضه، والهزيمة النفسية أمام الغرب الكافر، إلى غير ذلك من الأسباب. ولا شك أن الفهم يؤثر على التطبيق، فالخطأ في الفهم يؤدي إلى تطبيق خاطئ... والعكس بالعكس. ويرى بعض العلماء أن: الذي لا يفهم القرآن فهماً صحيحاً لا يطبق تطبيقاً صحيحاً، وينعكس فهمه الخاطئ على تطبيقه العملي انعكاساً مباشراً، فينتج عن ذلك انحراف وضلال في الفهم والتصور والعمل والتطبيق. ودونك أمثلة على الفهم الخاطئ المؤدي إلى العمل الخاطئ مرتبة حسب السور، تنشر تباعاً على هذه الصفحة إن شاء الله:
*
من سورة البقرة الآية 195*
*من سورة آل عمران*
-                     *مع الآية 7*
-                     *مع الآية 61*
-                     *مع الآية 169*
*من سورة المائدة الآية 105*
*من سورة الحجر*
-                     *مع الآية 88*
-                     *مع الآية 99*
*من سورة النحل الآية 125*
*من سورة الإسراء*
-                     *مع الآية 16*
-                     *مع الآية 82*
*من سورة طه*
-                     *مع الآية 44*
-                     *مع الآيات 124-127*
*من سورة القصص الآية 56*
*من سورة  الشورى الآية 23* 
*من سورة التغابن الآية 16*

----------


## أبو القاسم

بارك الله فيك دكتور أمل وشكر سعيك في تبيان الحق

----------


## أسامة آل عكاشة

وبالمناسبة ......
فلى مصنف سميته " مفاهيم خاطئة صححها النبى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: "
وهو فى التجليد الأن........

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة البقرة الآية 195*

قال تعالى: *﴿ وَأَنفِقُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ* *وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ** وَأَحْسِنُواْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ ﴾* البقرة: ١٩٥

في تفسير ابن كثير: قال البخاري: حدثنا إسحاق أخبرنا النضر، أخبرنا شعبة عن سليمان، سمعت أبا وائل عن حذيفة ﴿وَأَنفِقُوا   فِى سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى ٱلتَّهْلُكَةِ ﴾ قال:  نزلت في النفقة، ورواه ابن أبي حاتم عن الحسن بن محمد بن الصباح عن أبي معاوية عن الأعمش به، مثله، قال: وروي عن ابن عباس ومجاهد وعكرمة وسعيد بن جبير وعطاء والضحاك والحسن وقتادة والسدي ومقاتل بن حيان نحو ذلك، وقال الليث بن سعد عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب عن أسلم أبي عمران قال: حمل رجل من المهاجرين بالقسطنطينية على صف العدو حتى خرقه، ومعنا أبو أيوب الأنصاري، فقال ناس: ألقى بيده إلى التهلكة، فقال أبو أيوب: نحن أعلم بهذه الآية، إنما نزلت فينا؛ صحبنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وشهدنا معه المشاهد، ونصرناه، فلما فشا الإسلام وظهر، اجتمعنا معشر الأنصار نجياً، فقلنا: قد أكرمنا الله بصحبة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ونصره، حتى فشا الإسلام وكثر أهله، وكنا قد آثرناه على الأهلين والأموال والأولاد، وقد وضعت الحرب أوزارها، فنرجع إلى أهلينا وأولادنا، فنقيم فيهما، فنزل فينا:  ﴿وَأَنفِقُوا   فِى سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى ٱلتَّهْلُكَةِ ﴾ ، فكانت التهلكة في الإقامة في الأهل والمال، وترك الجهاد. رواه أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي وعبد بن حميد، في تفسيره، وابن أبي حاتم وابن جرير وابن مردويه والحافظ أبو يعلى في مسنده، وابن حبان في صحيحه، والحاكم في مستدركه، كلهم من حديث يزيد بن أبي حبيب به، وقال الترمذي: حسن صحيح غريب، وقال الحاكم: على شرط الشيخين، ولم يخرجاه. ولفظ أبي داود عن أسلم أبي عمران: كنا بالقسطنطينية، وعلى أهل مصر عقبة بن عامر، وعلى أهل الشام رجل، يُريدُ: فضالة بن عبيد، فخرج من المدينة صف عظيم من الروم، فصففنا لهم، فحمل رجل من المسلمين على الروم حتى دخل فيهم، ثم خرج إلينا، فصاح الناس إليه، فقالوا: سبحان الله ألقى بيده إلى التهلكة، فقال أبو أيوب: يا أيها الناس إنكم لتتأولون هذه الآية على غير التأويل، وإنما نزلت فينا معشر الأنصار؛ إنا لما أعز الله دينه، وكثر ناصروه، قلنا فيما بيننا:  لو أقبلنا على أموالنا فأصلحناها، فأنزل الله هذه الآية. وقال أبو بكر بن عياش عن أبي إسحاق السبيعي، قال: قال رجل للبراء بن عازب: إن حملت على العدو وحدي فقتلوني، أكنت ألقيت بيدي إلى التهلكة؟ قال: لا، قال الله لرسوله:*﴿فَقَاتِلْ فِى سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ لاَ تُكَلَّفُ إِلاَّ نَفْسَكَ*﴾ ]النساء:84[ وإنما هذه في النفقة، رواه ابن مردويه، وأخرجه الحاكم في مستدركه من حديث إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق، وقال: صحيح على شرط الشيخين، ولم يخرجاه، ورواه الترمذي وقيس بن الربيع عن أبي إسحاق عن البراء، فذكره، وقال بعد قوله:*﴿لاَ تُكَلَّفُ إِلاَّ نَفْسَكَ*﴾ ]النساء:84[ ولكن التهلكة أن يذنب الرجل الذنب، فيلقي بيده إلى التهلكة، ولا يتوب. وقال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا أبي، حدثنا أبو صالح، كاتب الليث، حدثني الليث، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن خالد بن مسافر عن ابن شهاب عن أبي بكر بن نمير بن عبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام أن عبد الرحمن الأسود بن عبد يغوث، أخبره أنهم حاصروا دمشق، فانطلق رجل من أزد شنوءة، فأسرع إلى العدو وحده ليستقبل، فعاب ذلك عليه المسلمون، ورفعوا حديثه إلى عمرو بن العاص، فأرسل إليه عمرو، فرده، وقال عمرو: قال الله:  ﴿ وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى ٱلتَّهْلُكَةِ ﴾. وقال عطاء بن السائب عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس، في قوله تعالى:  ﴿ وَأَنفِقُواْ فِى سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى ٱلتَّهْلُكَةِ ﴾ ، قال: ليس ذلك في القتال، إنما هو في النفقة؛ أن تمسك بيدك عن النفقة في سبيل الله، ولا تلق بيدك إلى التهلكة، قال حماد بن سلمة: عن داود، عن الشعبي عن أبي جبيرة بن الضحاك، قال: كانت الأنصار يتصدقون، وينفقون من أموالهم، فأصابتهم سنة، فأمسكوا عن النفقة في سبيل الله، فنزلت:  ﴿ وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى ٱلتَّهْلُكَةِ ﴾ وقال الحسن البصري:  ﴿ وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى ٱلتَّهْلُكَةِ ﴾ قال: هو البخل. وقال سماك بن حرب عن النعمان بن بشير، في قوله:  ﴿ وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى ٱلتَّهْلُكَةِ ﴾ ، أن يذنب الرجل الذنب، فيقول: لا يغفر لي، فأنزل الله:  ﴿ وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى ٱلتَّهْلُكَةِ وَأَحْسِنُوۤاْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُحِبُّ ٱلْمُحْسِنِين  َ ﴾ رواه ابن مردويه، وقال ابن أبي حاتم: وروي عن عبيدة السلماني والحسن وابن سيرين وأبي قلابة نحو ذلك، يعني: نحو قول النعمان بن بشير، أنها في الرجل يذنب الذنب، فيعتقد أنه لا يغفر له، فيلقي بيده إلى التهلكة، أي: يستكثر من الذنوب، فيهلك. ولهذا روى علي بن أبي طلحة، عن ابن عباس: التهلكة: عذاب الله. وقال ابن أبي حاتم وابن جرير جميعاً: حدثنا يونس حدثنا ابن وهب، أخبرني أبو صخر عن القرظي محمد بن كعب، أنه كان يقول في هذه الآية:  ﴿ وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى ٱلتَّهْلُكَةِ ﴾ قال:  كان القوم في سبيل الله، فيتزود الرجل، فكان أفضل زاداً من الآخر، أنفق البائس من زاده حتى لا يبقى من زاده شيء، أحب أن يواسي صاحبه، فأنزل الله:  ﴿ وَأَنفِقُواْ فِى سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى ٱلتَّهْلُكَةِ ﴾. وقال ابن وهب أيضاً: أخبرني عبد الله بن عياش عن زيد بن أسلم في قول الله:  ﴿ وَأَنفِقُواْ فِى سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى ٱلتَّهْلُكَةِ ﴾ وذلك أن رجالاً يخرجون في بعوث يبعثها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بغير نفقة، فإما أن يقطع بهم وإما كانوا عيالاً، فأمرهم الله أن يستنفقوا مما رزقهم الله، ولا يلقوا بأيديهم إلى التهلكة، والتهلكة أن يهلك رجال من الجوع والعطش، أو من المشي. وقال لمن بيده فضل:  ﴿ وَأَحْسِنُوۤاْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُحِبُّ ٱلْمُحْسِنِين  َ ﴾. ومضمون الآية الأمر بالإنفاق في سبيل الله، في سائر وجوه القربات، ووجوه الطاعات، وخاصة صرف الأموال في قتال الأعداء، وبذلها فيما يقوى به المسلمون على عدوهم، والإخبار عن ترك فعل ذلك بأنه هلاك ودمار لمن لزمه واعتاده، ثم عطف بالأمر بالإحسان، وهو أعلى مقامات الطاعة، فقال:  ﴿ وَأَحْسِنُوۤاْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُحِبُّ ٱلْمُحْسِنِين  َ﴾. اهـ

ويوضح فضيلة الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد في محاضرة له[1] الفهم الصحيح للآية وما تلقي به من مسؤولية علينا في هذا العصر بقوله حفظه الله: أيها الإخوة: انظروا كيف إن المسلمين يستدلون بها على أي شيء، وهي نزلت في أية مناسبة؟ فرق كبير جداً، فالآية لا تتخيل، ولا تتصور إلا بعد أن تعرف سبب النزول فإذا عرفت سبب النـزول، فهمت أن الله يريد أن يربي المسلمين على الاستمرارية في التضحية، لا تقول: أنا جاهدت ودعوت عشر سنوات، عشرين سنة، دعني الآن أشتغل في التجارة، وأتفرغ لنفسي وأحوالي المعيشية، والحمد لله الآن الدعاة كثروا، بعض الناس عندهم هذا المفهوم، يقول: الحمد الله الآن الدعاة كثروا، والإسلام بخير، والصحوة الإسلامية منتشرة، وأنا لي الآن فترة طويلة أدعو وأضحي، فدعني الآن ألتفت إلى تجارتي ومعيشتي أنشغل بها فيما بقي من عمري، وأصلح أحوالي وأحوال أسرتي. هذه الحالة منافية للحالة التي ينبغي أن يكون عليها الإنسان المسلم. فالإنسان المسلم -أيها الإخوة- داعية ومجاهد على طول الخط، وفي طول الطريق يبقى مضحياً في سبيل الله، ويبقى عطاؤه وإنفاقه مستمراً في سبيل الله لا يتركه لحظة واحدة، ومتى ما ترك ذلك فقد هلك وانتهى؛ لأن الشخص الذي ينتقل من أجواء الدعوة والتضحية والبذل والعطاء إلى جو الأموال والمتاع الدنيوي، يقضى عليه تماماً، وينسى حتى الأشياء الأساسية، النفس تغفل، إذا انشغلت بالدنيا انتهت. فلذلك الله يأمر المسلمين بالاستمرارية في العطاء، صحيح أن الإسلام انتشر، لكن ما زال هناك أناس لم يصل إليهم الإسلام، ما زال هناك جهاد في سبيل الله، ما زال هناك مجالات للإنفاق، لا تقل أنا أشتغل بنفسي، وأترك الإسلام ينتشر لوحده، أو الأجيال الجديدة التي ظهرت الآن هي التي تتحمل، فأنا أقدم استقالتي، وأترك هذا العمل الإسلامي، كلا. إن هذه القضية خطيرة جداً تعود بالوبال على من يفكر فيها لحظة واحدة وينقلها إلى مجال التطبيق، فهؤلاء الذين يبررون قعودهم عن أداء الواجب، ويرون الرخص في عدم الجهر بالحق والصدع بالأمر وتبليغ الدعوة، أحياناً تطلب الدعوة تبليغ الحق يكون فيه أذى عن النفس، ويكون فيه شدة ومشقة، فيأتي الشيطان يقول للإنسان: يا أخي! لا تلق بنفسك إلى التهلكة، لماذا تذهب تصدع بالحق وتجر الأذى على نفسك، وتفعل وتفعل؟ لا، الآن الحمد الله الناس بخير والصحوة الإسلامية منتشرة، أنت الآن لا تصدع، فيبرر لهؤلاء الكسالى المتقاعسين القعود عن التضحية والعمل من أجل الإسلام. والآية -أيها الإخوة- ترد على هذه المزاعم:  وَأَنْفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلا تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ  [البقرة:195]. فأنفق يا أخي! أنفق مالك في سبيل الله، أنفق وقتك في سبيل الله، أنفق جهدك في سبيل الله، اجعل تخطيطك ومخططاتك أيضاً فيها حظ كبير للدعوة إلى الله والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وطلب العلم، وتربية النفس وتربية الناس ونشر الخير بين المسلمين بدلاً من أن تجعل كل مخططاتك وتخطيطك كلها دنيوية بحتة، ماذا أفعل غدا؟ وكيف أقيم مشروعاً؟ وكيف أكسب؟ وكيف أزيد دخلي؟ وهكذا؛ لأن من صدق الالتزام بالإسلام أن يكون شغلك الشاغل وتخطيطك للمستقبل فيه تفكير لأمور الإسلام والمسلمين، لكن أكثر المسلمين اليوم تجد تفكيراتهم المستقبلية كلها دنيوية لا يفكر بأحوال المسلمين ماذا ستكون، ماذا يمكن أن نقدم في المستقبل، كيف أطور نفسي، ما هي الأساليب الجديدة في الدعوة إلى الله، كيف أدخل في آفاق جديدة ومجالات لم أتطرق إليها من ذي قبل، كيف أصعد من همتي ونشاطي في الدعوة إلى الله. إذاً: لا بد أن تكون حتى أفكارنا ومشاعرنا، وآلامنا وآمالنا كلها من أجل الإسلام ومصلحة المسلمين، فلابد أن ننفق حتى الأفكار والمشاعر، وحتى الآمال والتطلعات والتخطيطات، وحتى الأموال والجهد والوقت، لا بد أن ينفق هذا كله في سبيل الله. ويقول ابن كثير رحمه الله في هذه الآية بعدما فسر الآية ونقل أقوال السلف : ومضمون الآية الأمر بالإنفاق في سبيل الله في سائر أوجه القربات وأوجه الطاعات، وخاصةً صرف الأموال في قتال الأعداء، وبذلها فيما يقوي المسلمين على عدوهم، ويقول: والإخبار- يعني: هذه الآية تتضمن أيضاً- أن ترك ذلك هلاكٌ ودمارٌ إن لزمه واعتاده. فنسأل الله أن يجعلنا من الذين ينفقون أوقاتهم وأعمارهم وأموالهم في سبيل الله عز وجل.

[1]  - على الرابط http://islammedia.tv/ref/871

----------


## العلمي أمل

*مع الآية 7 من سورة آل عمران:*

*﴿ هُوَ الَّذِيَ أَنزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ مُّحْكَمَاتٌ هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْهُ ابْتِغَاء الْفِتْنَةِ وَابْتِغَاء تَأْوِيلِهِ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِّنْ عِندِ رَبِّنَا وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ إِلاَّ أُوْلُواْ الأَلْبَابِ ﴾* آل عمران: ٧

في تفسير ابن كثير: يخبر تعالى أن في القرآن آيات محكمات، هن أم الكتاب، أي: بينات واضحات الدلالة، لا التباس فيها على أحد، ومنه آيات أخر فيها اشتباه في الدلالة على كثير من الناس، أو بعضهم، فمن رد ما اشتبه إلى الواضح منه، وحكم محكمه على متشابهه عنده، فقد اهتدى، ومن عكس، انعكس، ولهذا قال تعالى: { هُنَّ أُمُّ ٱلْكِتَـٰبِ } أي:  أصله الذي يرجع إليه عند الاشتباه { وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَـٰبِهَـٰتٌ } أي:  تحتمل دلالتها موافقة المحكم، وقد تحتمل شيئاً آخر من حيث اللفظ والتركيب، لا من حيث المراد. وقد اختلفوا في المحكم والمتشابه، فروي عن السلف عبارات كثيرة، فقال علي بن أبي طلحة، عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: المحكمات:  ناسخه، وحلاله وحرامه، وأحكامه وحدوده وفرائضه، وما يؤمر به، ويعمل به. وعن ابن عباس أيضاً أنه قال: المحكمات قوله تعالى: ( قُلْ تَعَالَوْاْ أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَلاَّ تُشْرِكُواْ بِهِ شَيْئاً)والآيات بعدها. وقوله تعالى:*(**وَقَضَىٰ رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُوۤاْ إِلاَّ إِيَّـٰهُ**)* ]الإسراء:23[إلى ثلاث آيات بعدها. ورواه ابن أبي حاتم، وحكاه عن سعيد بن جبير، به قال: حدثنا أبي، حدّثنا سليمان بن حرب، حدثنا حماد بن زيد، عن إسحاق بن سويد أن يحيى بن يعمر، وأبا فاختة، تراجعا في هذه الآية، وهي: { هُنَّ أُمُّ ٱلْكِتَـٰبِ وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَـٰبِهَـٰتٌ } فقال أبو فاختة: فواتح السور، وقال يحيى بن يعمر: الفرائض، والأمر والنهي، والحلال والحرام. وقال ابن لهيعة عن عطاء بن دينار عن سعيد بن جبير: هنّ أمّ الكتاب، يقول: أصل الكتاب، وإنما سمّاهنّ أمّ الكتاب لأنهنّ مكتوبات في جميع الكتب. وقال مقاتل بن حيان: لأنه ليس من أهل دين إلا يرضى بهنّ. وقيل في المتشابهات:  إنهن المنسوخة، والمقدم منه والمؤخر، والأمثال فيه، والأقسام، وما يؤمن به ولا يعمل به، رواه علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس. وقيل: هي الحروف المقطعة في أوائل السور، قاله مقاتل بن حيان، وعن مجاهد: المتشابهات يصدق بعضها بعضاً. وهذا إنما هو في تفسير قوله: (* اللَّهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ كِتَابًا مُّتَشَابِهًا مَّثَانِيَ تَقْشَعِرُّ مِنْهُ جُلُودُ الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ ثُمَّ تَلِينُ جُلُودُهُمْ وَقُلُوبُهُمْ إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُدَى اللَّهِ يَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَن يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ*)]الزمر:23]هناك ذكروا أن المتشابه هو الكلام الذي يكون في سياق واحد، والمثاني هو الكلام في شيئين متقابلين؛ كصفة الجنة وصفة النار، وذكر حال الأبرار وحال الفجار، ونحو ذلك. وأما ههنا، فالمتشابه هو الذي يقابل المحكم، وأحسن ما قيل فيه هو الذي قدمنا، وهو الذي نص عليه محمد بن إسحاق بن يسار رحمه الله حيث قال: منه آيات محكمات، فهن حجة الرب، وعصمة العباد، ودفع الخصوم والباطل، ليس لهن تصريف عما وضعن عليه، قال: والمتشابهات في الصدق، ليس لهن تصريف وتحريف وتأويل، ابتلى الله فيهن العباد؛ كما ابتلاهم في الحلال والحرام ألا يصرفن إلى الباطل، ولا يحرفن عن الحق.ولهذا قال تعالى:  (فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فى قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ ) أي: ضلال وخروج عن الحق إلى الباطل { فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَـٰبَهَ مِنْهُ } أي: إنما يأخذون منه بالمتشابه الذي يمكنهم أن يحرّفوه إلى مقاصدهم الفاسدة، وينزلوه عليها؛ لاحتمال لفظه لما يصرفونه، فأما المحكم، فلا نصيب لهم فيه؛ لأنه دامغ لهم، وحجة عليهم، ولهذا قال الله تعالى: { ٱبْتِغَآءَ ٱلْفِتْنَةِ } أي: الإضلال لأتباعهم إيهاماً لهم أنهم يحتجون على بدعتهم بالقرآن، وهو حجة عليهم لا لهم؛ كما لو احتج النصارى بأن القرآن قد نطق بأن عيسى روح الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه، وتركوا الاحتجاج بقوله:*(**إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ عَبْدٌ أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلْنَـٰهُ مَثَلاً لِّبَنِىۤ إِسْرَٰءِيلَ**)* ]الزخرف: 59] وبقوله:*(**إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَىٰ عِندَ ٱللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ ءَادَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ**)* ]آل عمران: 59] وغير ذلك من الآيات المحكمة المصرحة بأنه خلق من مخلوقات الله، وعبد ورسول من رسل الله. وقوله تعالى: { وَٱبْتِغَآءَ تَأْوِيلِهِ } أي: تحريفه على ما يريدون. وقال مقاتل بن حيان والسدي: يبتغون أن يعلموا ما يكون وما عواقب الأشياء من القرآن. وقد قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا إسماعيل، حدثنا أيوب عن عبد الله بن أبي مليكة، عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (هُوَ ٱلَّذِىۤ أَنزَلَ عَلَيْكَ ٱلْكِتَـٰبَ مِنْهُ آيَـٰتٌ مُّحْكَمَـٰتٌ هُنَّ أُمُّ ٱلْكِتَـٰبِ وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَـٰبِهَـٰتٌ ) إلى قوله: { إِلاَّ أُوْلُواْ ٱلأَلْبَـٰبِ } فقال:* " إذا رأيتم الذين يجادلون فيه، فهم الذين عنى الله، فاحذروهم** "* هكذا وقع الحديث في مسند الإمام أحمد من رواية ابن أبي مليكة عن عائشة رضي الله عنها، ليس بينهما أحد، وهكذا رواه ابن ماجه من طريق إسماعيل بن علية وعبد الوهاب الثقفي، كلاهما عن أيوب عن عبد الله بن عبيد الله بن أبي مليكة عنها، ورواه محمد بن يحيى العبدي في مسنده عن عبد الوهاب الثقفي عن أيوب به، وكذا رواه عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن أيوب، وكذا رواه غير واحد عن أيوب، وقد رواه ابن حبان في صحيحه من حديث أيوب به، ورواه أبو بكر بن المنذر في تفسيره من طريقين عن النعمان بن محمد بن الفضل السدوسي، ولقبه عارم: حدثنا حماد بن زيد، حدثنا أيوب عن ابن أبي مليكة، عن عائشة، به، وتابع أيوب أبو عامر الخراز وغيره عن ابن أبي مليكة فرواه الترمذي عن بندار، عن أبي داود الطيالسي، عن أبي عامر الخراز، فذكره، وهكذا رواه سعيد بن منصور في سننه عن حماد بن يحيى الأبح، عن عبد الله بن أبي مليكة، عن عائشة. ورواه ابن جرير من حديث روح بن القاسم ونافع بن عمر الجمحي، كلاهما عن ابن أبي مليكة، عن عائشة به. وقال نافع في روايته:  عن ابن أبي مليكة، حدثتني عائشة، فذكره. وقد روى هذا الحديث البخاري عند تفسير هذه الآية، ومسلم في كتاب القدر من صحيحه، وأبو داود في السنة من سننه، ثلاثتهم عن القعنبي، عن يزيد بن إبراهيم التستري، عن ابن أبي مليكة، عن القاسم بن محمد، عن عائشة رضي الله عنها، قالت: تلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الآية: { هُوَ ٱلَّذِىۤ أَنزَلَ عَلَيْكَ ٱلْكِتَـٰبَ مِنْهُ آيَـٰتٌ مُّحْكَمَـٰتٌ } إلى قوله: { وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ إِلاَّ أُوْلُواْ ٱلأَلْبَـٰبِ } قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *فإذا رأيتم الذين يتبعون ما تشابه منه؛ فأولئك الذين سمى الله، فاحذروهم** "* لفظ البخاري. وكذا رواه الترمذي أيضاً، عن بندار عن أبي داود الطيالسي، عن يزيد بن إبراهيم التستري به؛ وقال: حسن صحيح؛ وذكر أن يزيد بن إبراهيم التستري تفرد بذكر القاسم في هذا الإسناد. وقد رواه غير واحد عن ابن أبي مليكة عن عائشة، ولم يذكروا القاسم؛ كذا قال. وقد رواه ابن أبي حاتم فقال:  حدثنا أبي، حدثنا أبو الوليد الطيالسي، حدثنا يزيد بن إبراهيم التستري وحماد بن سلمة، عن ابن أبي مليكة، عن القاسم بن محمد، عن عائشة رضي الله عنها، قالت: سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قول الله تعالى:  ( فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فى قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَـٰبَهَ مِنْهُ ) ؛ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *إذا رأيتم الذين يتبعون ما تشابه منه، فأولئك الذين سمى الله، فاحذروهم** "* وقال ابن جرير: حدثنا علي بن سهل، حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم، عن حماد بن سلمة، عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم، عن أبيه، عن عائشة رضي الله عنها، قالت: نزع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه الآية: { فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَـٰبَهَ مِنْهُ ٱبْتِغَآءَ ٱلْفِتْنَةِ } ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* * قد حذركم الله، فإذا رأيتموهم فاحذروهم** "* ورواه ابن مردويه من طريق أخرى عن القاسم عن عائشة به، وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا أبو كامل، حدثنا حماد عن أبي غالب، قال: سمعت أبا أمامة يحدث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله تعالى: { فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فى قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَـٰبَهَ مِنْهُ } قال:* " هم الخوارج** "* وفي قوله تعالى:*(**يَوْمَ تَبْيَضُّ وُجُوهٌ وَتَسْوَدُّ وُجُوهٌ**)*
]آل عمران: 106] قال:* " هم الخوارج** "* وقد رواه ابن مردويه من غير وجه، عن أبي غالب، عن أبي أمامة مرفوعاً، فذكره، وهذا الحديث أقل أقسامه أن يكون موقوفاً من كلام الصحابي، ومعناه صحيح، فإن أول بدعة وقعت في الإسلام فتنة الخوارج، وكان مبدؤهم بسبب الدنيا حين قسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غنائم حنين، فكأنهم رأوا في عقولهم الفاسدة أنه لم يعدل في القسمة، ففاجؤوه بهذه المقالة، فقال قائلهم، وهو ذو الخويصرة:  بقر الله خاصرته: اعدل، فإنك لم تعدل، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم *"* *لقد خبت وخسرت إن لم أكن أعدل، أيأمنني على أهل الأرض ولا تأمنوني**"* فلما قفّى الرجل، استأذن عمر بن الخطاب، وفي رواية: خالد بن الوليد في قتله، فقال:* " دعه؛ فإنه يخرج من ضئضىء هذا، أي: من جنسه، قوم يحقر أحدكم صلاته مع صلاتهم، وقراءته مع قراءتهم، يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية، فأينما لقيتموهم فاقتلوهم، فإن في قتلهم أجراً لمن قتلهم** "* ثم كان ظهورهم أيام علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه، وقتلهم بالنهروان، ثم تشعبت منهم شعوب، وقبائل وآراء، وأهواء، ومقالات، ونحل كثيرة منتشرة، ثم نبعت القدرية، ثم المعتزلة، ثم الجهمية، وغير ذلك من البدع التي أخبر عنها الصادق المصدوق صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله:* " وستفترق هذه الأمة على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة، كلها في النار إلا واحدة** "* قالوا: من هم يا رسول الله؟ قال:* " من كان على ما أنا عليه وأصحابي** "* ، أخرجه الحاكم في مستدركه بهذه الزيادة. وقال الحافظ أبو يعلى: حدثنا أبو موسى، حدثنا عمرو بن عاصم، حدثنا المعتمر عن أبيه، عن قتادة، عن الحسن بن جندب بن عبد الله، أنه بلغه عن حذيفة، أو سمعه منه، يحدث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه ذكر:* " إن في أمتي قوماً يقرؤون القرآن، ينثرونه نثر الدقل، يتأولونه على غير تأويله** "* لم يخرجوه. وقوله تعالى: { وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلاَّ ٱللَّهُ } اختلف القراء في الوقف ههنا.، فقيل: على الجلالة؛ كما تقدم عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: *التفسير* *على أربعة أنحاء: فتفسير لا يعذر أحد في فهمه، وتفسير تعرفه العرب من لغاتها، وتفسير يعلمه الراسخون في العلم، وتفسير لا يعلمه إلا الله،* ويروى هذا القول عن عائشة وعروة وأبي الشعثاء وأبي نَهيك وغيرهم. وقد قال الحافظ أبو القاسم في المعجم الكبير: حدثنا هاشم بن مزيد، حدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل بن عياش، حدثني أبي، حدثني ضمضم بن زرعة، عن شريح بن عبيد، عن أبي مالك الأشعري، أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:* " لا أخاف على أمتي إلا ثلاث خلال: أن يكثر لهم المال، فيتحاسدوا فيقتتلوا، وأن يفتح لهم الكتاب، فيأخذه المؤمن يبتغي تأويله { وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلاَّ ٱللَّهُ وَٱلرَٰسِخُونَ فِي ٱلْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ ءَامَنَّا بِهِ } الآية، وأن يزداد علمهم فيضيعوه ولا يبالون عليه** "* غريب جداً. وقال ابن مردويه: حدثنا محمد بن أحمد بن إبراهيم، حدثنا أحمد بن عمرو، أخبرنا هشام بن عمار، حدثنا ابن أبي حاتم، عن أبيه، عن عمرو بن شعيب، عن أبيه، عن ابن العاص، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:*"* *إن القرآن لم ينزل ليكذب بعضه بعضاً، فما عرفتم منه فاعملوا به، وما تشابه منه فآمنوا به** "* وقال عبد الرزاق: أنبأنا معمر عن ابن طاوس عن أبيه، قال: كان ابن عباس يقرأ:  وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله، ويقول الراسخون: آمنا به، وكذا رواه ابن جرير عن عمر بن عبد العزيز ومالك بن أنس أنهم يؤمنون به، ولا يعلمون تأويله. وحكى ابن جرير أن في قراءة عبد الله بن مسعود: إن تأويله إلا عند الله، والراسخون في العلم يقولون: آمنا به، وكذا عن أبي بن كعب، واختار ابن جرير هذا القول. ومنهم من يقف على قوله: { وَٱلرَٰسِخُونَ فِي ٱلْعِلْمِ } ، وتبعهم كثير من المفسرين وأهل الأصول، وقالوا: الخطاب بما لا يفهم بعيد، وقد روى ابن أبي نجيح عن مجاهد، عن ابن عباس أنه قال: أنا من الراسخين الذين يعلمون تأويله. وقال ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد: والراسخون في العلم يعلمون تأويله، ويقولون: آمنا به، وكذا قال الربيع بن أنس، وقال محمد بن إسحاق: عن محمد بن جعفر بن الزبير: { وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ } الذي أراد ما أراد { إِلاَّ ٱللَّهُ وَٱلرَٰسِخُونَ فِي ٱلْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ ءَامَنَّا بِهِ } ، ثم ردوا تأويل المتشابهات على ما عرفوا من تأويل المحكمة التي لا تأويل لأحد فيها إلا تأويل واحد، فاتسق بقولهم الكتاب، وصدق بعضه بعضاً، فنفذت الحجة، وظهر به العذر، وزاح به الباطل، ودفع به الكفر. وفي الحديث أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا لابن عباس، فقال:* " اللهم فقهه في الدين، وعلمه التأويل** "* ومن العلماء من فصل في هذا المقام وقال: التأويل يطلق، ويراد به في القرآن معنيان: أحدهما التأويل بمعنى حقيقة الشيء وما يؤول أمره إليه، ومنه قوله تعالى:*( وَقَالَ يٰأَبَتِ هَـٰذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَـٰىۤ مِن قَبْلُ**)* ]يوسف: 100] وقوله:*( هَلْ يَنظُرُونَ إِلاَّ تَأْوِيلَهُ يَوْمَ يَأْتِى تَأْوِيلُهُ**)* ]الأعراف:53[ أي: حقيقة ما أخبروا به من أمر المعاد، فإن أريد بالتأويل هذا، فالوقف على الجلالة؛ لأن حقائق الأمور وكنهها لا يعلمه على الجلية إلا الله عز وجل، ويكون قوله: { وَٱلرَٰسِخُونَ فِي ٱلْعِلْمِ } مبتدأ و { يَقُولُونَ ءَامَنَّا بِهِ } خبره، وأما إن أريد بالتأويل المعنى الآخر، وهو التفسير والبيان، والتعبير عن الشيء؛ كقوله:*(**نَبِّئْنَا بِتَأْوِيلِهِ**)* ]يوسف:36[أي: بتفسيره، فإن أريد به هذا المعنى، فالوقف على: { وَٱلرَٰسِخُونَ فِي ٱلْعِلْمِ }؛ لأنهم يعلمون ويفهمون ما خوطبوا به بهذا الاعتبار، وإن لم يحيطوا علماً بحقائق الأشياء على كنه ما هي عليه، وعلى هذا يكون قوله:  (يَقُولُونَ ءَامَنَّا بِهِ ) حالاً منهم، وساغ هذا، وهو أن يكون من المعطوف دون المعطوف عليه، كقوله: { لِلْفُقَرَآءِ الْمُهَـٰجِرِين   الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُواْ مِن دِيَـٰرِهِمْ وَأَمْوَٰلِهِمْ } إلى قوله { رَبَّنَا ٱغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلإِخْوَانِنَا } الآية، وقوله تعالى:*(**وَجَآءَ رَبُّكَ وَٱلْمَلَكُ صَفّاً صَفّاً**)* ]الفجر: 22] أي: وجاء الملائكة صفوفاً صفوفاً. وقوله إخباراً عنهم: { يَقُولُونَ ءَامَنَّا بِهِ } ، أي: المتشابه، { كُلٌّ مِّنْ عِندِ رَبِّنَا } أي: الجميع من المحكم والمتشابه حق وصدق، وكل واحد منهما يصدق الآخر ويشهد له؛ لأن الجميع من عند الله، وليس شيء من عند الله بمختلف ولا متضاد، كقوله:*(**أَفَلاَ يَتَدَبَّرُونَ ٱلْقُرْءَانَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِندِ غَيْرِ ٱللَّهِ لَوَجَدُواْ فِيهِ ٱخْتِلَـٰفاً كَثِيراً**)*
]النساء:82] ، ولهذا قال تعالى: ( وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ إِلاَّ أُوْلُواْ ٱلأَلْبَـٰبِ)أي: إنما يفهم ويعقل ويتدبر المعاني على وجهها أولو العقول السليمة والفهوم المستقيمة. وقد قال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا محمد بن عوف الحمصي، حدثنا نعيم بن حماد، حدثنا فياض الرقي، حدثنا عبد الله بن يزيد، وكان قد أدرك أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنساً وأبا أمامة وأبا الدرداء رضي الله عنهم، قال: حدثنا أبو الدرداء أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن الراسخين في العلم، فقال:* " من برت يمينه، وصدق لسانه، واستقام قلبه، ومن أعفّ بطنه وفرجه، فذلك من الراسخين في العلم** "* ، وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا عبد الرزاق، حدثنا معمر عن الزهري، عن عمرو بن شعيب، عن أبيه عن جده، قال: سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قوماً يتدارؤون، فقال:*" إنما هلك من كان قبلكم بهذا، ضربوا كتاب الله بعضه ببعض، وإنما أنزل كتاب الله يصدق بعضه بعضاً، فلا تكذبوا بعضه ببعض، فما علمتم منه فقولوا، وما جهلتم فكلوه إلى عالمه** "* وتقدم رواية ابن مردويه لهذا الحديث من طريق هشام بن عمار، عن ابن أبي حازم، عن أبيه، عن عمرو بن شعيب به، وقد قال الحافظ أبو يعلى أحمد بن علي بن المثنى الموصلي في مسنده: حدثنا زهير بن حرب، حدثنا أنس بن عياض، عن أبي حازم، عن أبي سلمة، قال: لا أعلمه إلا عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* " نزل القرآن على سبعة أحرف، والمراء في القرآن كفر ــــ قالها ثلاثاً ــــ ما عرفتم منه فاعملوا به، وما جهلتم منه فردوه إلى عالمه جل جلاله** "* وهذا إسناد صحيح، ولكن فيه علة بسبب قول الراوي: (لا أعلمه إلا عن أبي هريرة)، وقال ابن المنذر في تفسيره: حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم، حدثنا ابن وهب، قال: أخبرني نافع بن يزيد، قال: يقال: الراسخون في العلم المتواضعون لله، المتذللون لله في مرضاته، لا يتعاظمون على من فوقهم، ولا يحقرون من دونهم.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة آل عمران مع الآية 61*

*﴿**إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ (59)**الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ فَلاَ تَكُن مِّن الْمُمْتَرِينَ (60)* *فَمَنْ حَاجَّكَ فِيهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ فَقُلْ تَعَالَوْا نَدْعُ أَبْنَاءَنَا وَأَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَنِسَاءنَا وَنِسَاءكُمْ وَأَنفُسَنَا وأَنفُسَكُمْ ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ فَنَجْعَل* *لَّعْنَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ** (61)**إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْقَصَصُ الْحَقُّ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (62)**فَإِن تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِالْمُفْسِدِين  َ (63) ﴾*آل عمران 59-63 

هذه الآية 61 من سورة آل عمران: ﴿* فَمَنْ حَاجَّكَ فِيهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ فَقُلْ تَعَالَوْا نَدْعُ أَبْنَاءَنَا وَأَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَنِسَاءنَا وَنِسَاءكُمْ وَأَنفُسَنَا وأَنفُسَكُمْ ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ فَنَجْعَل* *لَّعْنَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ** (61)**﴾* وعلى وجه التحديد المقطع منها ﴿ لَّعْنَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ )، يتخذه بعض الناس حجة لدعم فهمهم الخاطئ أن القرآن يلعن الكاذبين. وذلك بدون معرفة شرح الآية وسبب نزولها. وغايتهم صد الناس عن تلاوة القرآن زاعمين أننا لا نلتزم بأوامره، فنتعرض حينئذ للعنة... لنقف إذا على الشرح والفهم الصحيح لتلك الآية التي تسمى آية المباهلة وسبب نزولها فيتضح لنا فساد رأيهم...

في تفسير ابن كثير: يقول جل وعلا: { إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَىٰ عِندَ ٱللَّهِ } في قدرة الله؛ حيث خلقه من غير أب(كَمَثَلِ ءَادَمَ ) حيث خلقه من غير أب ولا أم، بل { خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ } فالذي خلق آدم من غير أب وأم، قادر على أن يخلق عيسى بطريق الأولى والأخرى، وإن جاز ادعاء البنوة في عيسى لكونه مخلوقاً من غير أب، فجواز ذلك في آدم بالطريق الأولى، ومعلوم بالاتفاق أن ذلك باطل، فدعواها في عيسى أشد بطلاناً وأظهر فساداً، ولكن الرب جل جلاله أراد أن يظهر قدرته لخلقه حين خلق آدم لا من ذكر ولا من أنثى، وخلق حواء من ذكر بلا أنثى، وخلق عيسى من أنثى بلا ذكر، كما خلق بقية البرية من ذكر وأنثى، ولهذا قال تعالى في سورة مريم:*(**وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ ءَايَةً لِّلْنَّاسِ**)* ]مريم:21] وقال ههنا: { ٱلْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ مِّن ٱلْمُمْتَرِين  َ } أي: هذا القول هو القول الحق في عيسى الذي لا محيد عنه، ولا صحيح سواه، وماذا بعد الحق إلا الضلال؟ ثم قال تعالى آمراً رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يباهل من عاند الحق في أمر عيسى بعد ظهور البيان: { فَمَنْ حَآجَّكَ فِيهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَآءَكَ مِنَ ٱلْعِلْمِ فَقُلْ تَعَالَوْاْ نَدْعُ أَبْنَآءَنَا وَأَبْنَآءَكُمْ وَنِسَآءَنَا وَنِسَآءَكُمْ وَأَنفُسَنَا وأَنفُسَكُمْ } أي: نحضرهم في حال المباهلة(ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ ) أي: نلتعن { فَنَجْعَل لَّعْنَتُ ٱللَّهِ عَلَى ٱلْكَـٰذِبِين   } أي: منا أو منكم. وكان سبب نزول هذه المباهلة وما قبلها من أول السورة إلى هنا في وفد نجران، أن النصارى لما قدموا فجعلوا يحاجون في عيسى، ويزعمون فيه ما يزعمون من البنوة والإلهية، فأنزل الله صدر هذه السورة رداً عليهم، قال ابن إسحاق في سيرته المشهورة وغيره: قدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفد نصارى نجران ستون راكباً، فيهم أربعة عشر رجلاً من أشرافهم يؤول أمرهم إليهم، وهم:  العاقب واسمه عبد المسيح، والسيد وهو الأيهم، وأبو حارثة بن علقمة أخو بكر بن وائل، وأويس بن الحارث، وزيد، وقيس، ويزيد، ونبيه، وخويلد، وعمرو، وخالد، وعبد الله، ويُحَنَّس، وأمر هؤلاء يؤول إلى ثلاثة منهم، وهم العاقب، وكان أمير القوم وذا رأيهم وصاحب مشورتهم، والذي لا يصدرون إلا عن رأيه، والسيد، وكان عالمهم وصاحب رحلهم ومجتمعهم، وأبو حارثة بن علقمة، وكان أسقفهم وحبرهم وإمامهم وصاحب مدارسهم، وكان رجلاً من العرب من بني بكر بن وائل، ولكنه تنصر، فعظمته الروم وملوكها وشرفوه، وبنوا له الكنائس، وموّلوه، وأخدموه؛ لما يعلمونه من صلابته في دينهم، وقد كان يعرف أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصفته وشأنه مما علمه من الكتب المتقدمة، ولكن حمله جهله على الاستمرار في النصرانية؛ لما يرى من تعظيمه فيها، وجاهه عند أهلها، قال ابن إسحاق: وحدثني محمد بن جعفر بن الزبير، قال: قدموا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة، فدخلوا عليه مسجده حين صلى العصر، عليهم ثياب الحبرات؛ جبب وأردية في جمال رجال بني الحارث بن كعب، قال: يقول من رآهم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما رأينا بعدهم وفداً مثلهم، وقد حانت صلاتهم، فقاموا في مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلون، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* * دعوهم** "* ، فصلوا إلى المشرق، قال: فكلم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم أبو حارثة بن علقمة، والعاقب عبد المسيح، والسيد الأيهم، وهم من النصرانية على دين الملك مع اختلاف أمرهم يقولون: هو الله، ويقولون: هو ولد الله، ويقولون: هو ثالث ثلاثة، تعالى الله عن قولهم علواً كبيراً. وكذلك قول النصرانية، فهم يحتجون في قولهم: هو الله؛ بأنه كان يحيي الموتى ويبرىء الأكمه والأبرص والأسقام، ويخبر بالغيوب، ويخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير فينفخ فيه فيكون طيراً، وذلك كله بأمر الله، وليجعله الله آية للناس، ويحتجون على قولهم بأنه ابن الله يقولون: لم يكن له أب يعلم، وقد تكلم في المهد بشيء لم يسمعه أحد من بني آدم قبله، ويحتجون على قولهم بأنه ثالث ثلاثة بقول الله تعالى:  فعلنا وأمرنا وخلقنا وقضينا، فيقولون: لو كان واحداً ما قال إلا فعلت وأمرت وقضيت وخلقت، ولكنه هو وعيسى ومريم ـ تعالى الله وتقدس وتنزه عما يقول الظالمون والجاحدون علواً كبيراً ـ وفي كل ذلك من قولهم: قد نزل القرآن، فلما كلمه الحبران، قال لهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *أسلما** "* قالا: قد أسلمنا، قال:* " إنكما لم تسلما فأسلما** "* قالا: بلى قد أسلمنا قبلك. قال:* " كذبتما، يمنعكما من الإسلام ادعاؤكما لله ولداً، وعبادتكما الصليب، وأكلكما الخنزير** "* قالا:  فمن أبوه يا محمد؟ فصمت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عنهما فلم يجبهما، فأنزل الله في ذلك من قولهم واختلاف أمرهم صدر سورة آل عمران إلى بضع وثمانين آية منها، ثم تكلم ابن إسحاق على تفسيرها إلى أن قال: فلما أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الخبر من الله، والفصل من القضاء بينه وبينهم، وأمر بما أمر به من ملاعنتهم، إن ردوا ذلك عليه دعاهم إلى ذلك، فقالوا: يا أبا القاسم دعنا ننظر في أمرنا، ثم نأتيك بما نريد أن نفعل فيما دعوتنا إليه، ثم انصرفوا عنه، ثم خلوا بالعاقب، وكان ذا رأيهم، فقالوا: يا عبد المسيح ماذا ترى؟ فقال: والله يا معشر النصارى لقد عرفتم أن محمداً لنبي مرسل، ولقد جاءكم بالفصل من خبر صاحبكم، ولقد علمتم أنه ما لاعن قوم نبياً قط، فبقي كبيرهم، ولا نبت صغيرهم، وإنه للاستئصال منكم إن فعلتم، فإن كنتم أبيتم إلا إلف دينكم والإقامة على ما أنتم عليه من القول في صاحبكم، فوادعوا الرجل، وانصرفوا إلى بلادكم، فأتوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا: يا أبا القاسم قد رأينا ألا نلاعنك، ونتركك على دينك، ونرجع على ديننا، ولكن ابعث معنا رجلاً من أصحابك ترضاه لنا يحكم بيننا في أشياء اختلفنا فيها في أموالنا، فإنكم عندنا رضا، قال محمد بن جعفر: فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: *"* *ائتوني العشية أبعث معكم القوي الأمين** "* فكان عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يقول: ما أحببت الإمارة قط حبي إياها يومئذ، رجاء أن أكون صاحبها، فرحت إلى الظهر مهجراً، فلما صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الظهر، سلم، ثم نظر عن يمينه وشماله، فجعلت أتطاول له ليراني، فلم يزل يلتمس ببصره حتى رأى أبا عبيدة بن الجراح، فدعاه، فقال:*" اخرج معهم، فاقض بينهم بالحق فيما اختلفوا فيه** "* قال عمر: فذهب بها أبو عبيدة رضي الله عنه. وقد روى ابن مردويه من طريق محمد بن إسحاق، عن عاصم بن عمر بن قتادة، عن محمود بن لبيد، عن رافع بن خديج: أن وفد أهل نجران قدموا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فذكر نحوه، إلا أنه قال في الأشراف: كانوا اثني عشر، وذكر بقيته بأطول من هذا السياق، وزيادات أخر. وقال البخاري: حدثنا عباس بن الحسين، حدثنا يحيى بن آدم، عن إسرائيل، عن أبي إسحاق، عن صلة بن زفر، عن حذيفة رضي الله عنه، قال: جاء العاقب والسيد صاحبا نجران إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يريدان أن يلاعناه، قال:  فقال: أحدهما لصاحبه: لا تفعل، فوالله لئن كان نبياً فلاعناه لا نفلح نحن ولا عقبنا من بعدنا، قالا: إنا نعطيك ما سألتنا وابعث معنا رجلاً أميناً، ولا تبعث معنا إلا أميناً، فقال:* " لأبعثن معكم رجلاً أميناً حق أمين** "* فاستشرف لها أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال:* " قم يا أبا عبيدة بن الجراح** "* فلما قام، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *هذا أمين هذه الأمة** "* رواه البخاري ومسلم والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه من حديث إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق، عن صلة، عن حذيفة، بنحوه، وقد رواه أحمد والنسائي وابن ماجه من حديث إسرائيل عن أَبي إسحاق، عن صلة، عن ابن مسعود بنحوه. وقال البخاري: حدثنا أبو الوليد حدثنا شعبة عن خالد، عن أبي قلابة، عن أنس، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال:*"** لكل أمة أمين، وأمين هذه الأمة أبو عبيدة بن الجراح** "* وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا إسماعيل بن يزيد الرقي أبو يزيد، حدثنا قرة عن عبد الكريم بن مالك الجزري، عن عكرمة، عن ابن عباس، قال: قال أبو جهل قبحه الله: إن رأيت محمداً يصلي عند الكعبة لآتينه حتى أطأ على رقبته، قال:  فقال:* " لو فعل لأخذته الملائكة عياناً، ولو أن اليهود تمنوا الموت، لماتوا ولرأوا مقاعدهم من النار، ولو خرج الذين يباهلون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لرجعوا لا يجدون مالاً ولا أهلاً** "* وقد رواه الترمذي والنسائي من حديث عبد الرزاق، عن معمر، عن عبد الكريم، به، وقال الترمذي: حسن صحيح. وقد روى البيهقي في دلائل النبوة قصة وفد نجران مطولة جداً، ولنذكره فإن فيه فوائد كثيرة، وفيه غرابة، وفيه مناسبة لهذا المقام، قال البيهقي: حدثنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ، أبو سعيد محمد ابن موسى بن الفضل، قالا: حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب، حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الجبار، حدثنا يونس بن بكير، عن سلمة بن عبد يسوع، عن أبيه، عن جده، قال يونس: - وكان نصرانياً فأسلم: ـ إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كتب إلى أهل نجران قبل أن ينزل عليه طس سليمان:* " باسم إله إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب، من محمد النبي رسول الله إلى أسقف نجران وأهل نجران: سلم أنتم، فإني أحمد إليكم إله إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب**.* * أما بعد، فإني أدعوكم إلى عبادة الله من عبادة العباد، وأدعوكم إلى ولاية الله من ولاية العباد، فإن أبيتم فالجزية، فإن أبيتم فقد آذنتكم بحرب، والسلام** "* فلما أتى الأسقف الكتاب، وقرأه، فظع به، وذعره ذعراً شديداً، وبعث إلى رجل من أهل نجران يقال له: شرحبيل بن وداعة، وكان من همدان، ولم يكن أحد يدعى إذا نزلت معضلة قبله، لا الأيهم ولا السيد ولا العاقب، فدفع الأسقف كتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى شرحبيل، فقرأه، فقال الأسقف: يا أبا مريم ما رأيك؟ فقال شرحبيل: قد علمت ما وعد الله إبراهيم في ذرية إسماعيل من النبوة، فما يؤمن أن يكون هذا هو ذاك الرجل؟ ليس لي في أمر النبوة رأي، ولو كان في أمر من أمور الدنيا لأشرت عليك فيه برأيي، واجتهدت لك، فقال الأسقف: تنح فاجلس، فتنحى شرحبيل فجلس ناحية، فبعث الأسقف إلى رجل من أهل نجران يقال له عبد الله بن شرحبيل، وهو من ذي أصبح من حمير، فأقرأه الكتاب، وسأله عن الرأي فيه، فقال له مثل قول شرحبيل، فقال له الأسقف: تنح فاجلس، فتنحى عبد الله فجلس ناحية، فبعث الأسقف إلى رجل من أهل نجران يقال له جبار بن فيض من بني الحارث ابن كعب أحد بني الحماس، فأقرأه الكتاب، وسأله عن الرأي فيه؟ فقال له مثل قول شرحبيل وعبد الله، فأمره الأسقف، فتنحى فجلس ناحية، فلما اجتمع الرأي منهم على تلك المقالة جميعاً، أمر الأسقف بالناقوس فضرب به، ورفعت النيران والمسوح في الصوامع، وكذلك كانوا يفعلون إذا فزعوا بالنهار، وإذا كان فزعهم ليلاً ضربوا بالناقوس ورفعت النيران في الصوامع، فاجتمعوا حين ضرب بالناقوس ورفعت المسوح، أهل الوادي أعلاه وأسفله. وطول الوادي مسيرة يوم للراكب السريع، وفيه ثلاث وسبعون قرية، وعشرون ومائة ألف مقاتل، فقرأ عليهم كتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وسألهم عن الرأي فيه، فاجتمع رأي أهل الرأي منهم على أن يبعثوا شرحبيل بن وداعة الهمداني، وعبد الله بن شرحبيل الأصبحي، وجبار بن فيض الحارثي، فيأتونهم بخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فانطلق الوفد حتى إذا كانوا بالمدينة، وضعوا ثياب السفر عنهم، ولبسوا حللاً لهم يجرونها من حبرة وخواتيم الذهب، ثم انطلقوا حتى أتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسلموا عليه، فلم يرد عليهم، وتصدوا لكلامه نهاراً طويلاً، فلم يكلمهم، وعليهم تلك الحلل وخواتيم الذهب، فانطلقوا يتبعون عثمان بن عفان وعبد الرحمن بن عوف، وكانا معرفة لهم، فوجدوهما في ناس من المهاجرين والأنصار في مجلس، فقالوا: يا عثمان ويا عبد الرحمن، إن نبيكم كتب إلينا كتاباً، فأقبلنا مجيبين له، فأتيناه فسلمنا عليه فلم يرد سلامنا، وتصدينا لكلامه نهاراً طويلاً، فأعيانا أن يكلمنا، فما الرأي منكما، أترون أن نرجع؟ فقالا لعلي ابن أبي طالب، وهو في القوم: ما ترى يا أبا الحسن في هؤلاء القوم؟ فقال علي لعثمان وعبد الرحمن: أرى أن يضعوا حللهم هذه وخواتيمهم، ويلبسوا ثياب سفرهم، ثم يعودون إليه، ففعلوا، فسلموا عليه، فرد سلامهم، ثم قال:* " والذي بعثني بالحق، لقد أتوني المرة الأولى وإن إبليس لمعهم** "* ثم سألهم وسألوه، فلم تزل به وبهم المسألة حتى قالوا له: ما تقول في عيسى؟ فإنا نرجع إلى قومنا ونحن نصارى، يسرنا إن كنت نبياً أن نسمع ما تقول فيه، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *ما عندي فيه شيء يومي هذا، فأقيموا حتى أخبركم بما يقول لي ربي في عيسى** "* فأصبح الغد، وقد أنزل الله هذه الآية: { إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَىٰ عِندَ ٱللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ ءَادَمَ } ـ إلى قوله ـ { ٱلْكَاذِبِين } فأبوا أن يقروا بذلك، فلما أصبح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الغد بعد ما أخبرهم الخبر، أقبل مشتملاً على الحسن والحسين في خميل له، وفاطمة تمشي عند ظهره للملاعنة، وله يومئذ عدة نسوة، فقال شرحبيل لصاحبيه: لقد علمتما أن الوادي إذا اجتمع أعلاه وأسفله لم يردوا ولم يصدروا إلا عن رأيي، وإني والله أرى أمراً ثقيلاً، والله لئن كان هذا الرجل ملكاً مبعوثاً فكنا أول العرب طعناً في عينيه ورداً عليه أمره، لا يذهب لنا من صدره ولا من صدور أصحابه حتى يصيبونا بجائحة، وإنا لأدنى العرب منهم جواراً، ولئن كان هذا الرجل نبياً مرسلاً فلاعناه، لا يبقى منا على وجه الأرض شعر ولا ظفر إلا هلك، فقال له صاحباه: فما الرأي يا أبا مريم؟ فقال: أرى أن أحكمه، فإني أرى رجلاً لا يحكم شططاً أبداً، فقالا له: أنت وذاك، قال: فلقي شرحبيل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال له: إني قد رأيت خيراً من ملاعنتك. فقال:* " وما هو؟** "* فقال: حكمك اليوم إلى الليل وليلتك إلى الصباح، فمهما حكمت فينا فهو جائز، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *لعل وراءك أحداً يثرب عليك** "* ؟ فقال شرحبيل: سل صاحبي، فسألهما، فقالا: ما يرد الوادي ولا يصدر إلا عن رأي شرحبيل. فرجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يلاعنهم، حتى إذا كان من الغد أتوه، فكتب لهم هذا الكتاب:* " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. هذا ما كتب النبي محمد رسول الله لنجران ـ إن كان عليهم حكمه ـ في كل ثمرة وكل صفراء وبيضاء وسوداء ورقيق فاضل عليهم، وترك ذلك كله لهم على ألفي حلة، في كل رجب ألف حلة، وفي كل صفر ألف حلة** "* وذكر تمام الشروط وبقية السياق. والغرض أن وفودهم كان في سنة تسع، لأن الزهري قال: كان أهل نجران أول من أدى الجزية إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وآية الجزية إنما أنزلت بعد الفتح، وهي قوله تعالى: (*قَاتِلُواْ ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِٱللَّهِ وَلاَ بِٱلْيَوْمِ ٱلآخِرِ**)*]التوبة:29]الآية، وقال أبو بكر بن مردويه: حدثنا سليمان بن أحمد حدثنا أحمد بن داود المكي، حدثنا بشر بن مهران، حدثنا محمد بن دينار، عن داود بن أبي هند، عن الشعبي، عن جابر، قال: قدم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، العاقب والطيب، فدعاهما إلى الملاعنة، فواعداه على أن يلاعناه الغداة، قال: فغدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأخذ بيد علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين، ثم أرسل إليهما، فأبيا أن يجيبا، وأقرا له بالخراج، قال: فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *والذي بعثني بالحق لو قالا: لا، لأمطر عليهم الوادي ناراً** "* قال جابر: وفيهم نزلت: { نَدْعُ أَبْنَآءَنَا وَأَبْنَآءَكُمْ وَنِسَآءَنَا وَنِسَآءَكُمْ وَأَنفُسَنَا وأَنفُسَكُمْ } قال جابر: { وَأَنفُسَنَا وأَنفُسَكُمْ }: رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلي بن أبي طالب، (وَأَبْنَآءَنَا ) : الحسن والحسين، { وَنِسَآءَنَا }: فاطمة. وهكذا رواه الحاكم في مستدركه عن علي بن عيسى، عن أحمد بن محمد الأزهري، عن علي بن حجر، عن علي بن مسهر، عن داود بن أبي هند به بمعناه، ثم قال: صحيح على شرط مسلم، ولم يخرجاه، هكذا قال. وقد رواه أبو داود الطيالسي، عن شعبة، عن المغيرة عن الشعبي مرسلاً، وهذا أصح، وقد روي عن ابن عباس والبراء نحو ذلك. ثم قال الله تعالى: { إِنَّ هَـٰذَا لَهُوَ ٱلْقَصَصُ ٱلْحَقُّ } أي: هذا الذي قصصناه عليك يا محمد في شأن عيسى هو الحق الذي لا معدل عنه ولا محيد(وَمَا مِنْ إِلَـٰهٍ إِلاَّ ٱللَّهُ وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَهُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ فَإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ ) أي: عن هذا إلى غيره { فَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِٱلْمُفْسِدِين   } أي: من عدل عن الحق إلى الباطل، فهو المفسد، والله عليم به، وسيجزيه على ذلك شر الجزاء، وهو القادر الذي لا يفوته شيء، سبحانه وبحمده، ونعوذ به من حلول نقمته.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة آل عمران مع الآية 169*

  قال تعالى: *﴿**الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ لإِخْوَانِهِمْ وَقَعَدُواْ لَوْ أَطَاعُونَا مَا قُتِلُوا قُلْ فَادْرَؤُوا عَنْ أَنفُسِكُمُ الْمَوْتَ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (168)* *وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاء عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ (169)* *فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِن فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُو  نَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُواْ بِهِم مِّنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلاَّ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (170)* *يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (171) ﴾* آل عمران: 168-171

تجد الآية 169 من سورة آل عمران: *﴿**وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاء عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ (169)**﴾،* تلاك على ألسنة بعض الجهلة على الخصوص من المتصوفة لإقناعنا أن أولياء الله أحياء يتصرفون قبل وبعد موتهم... ويسترسلون مطلقين العنان بآية أخرى: ﴿أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاء اللَّهِ لاَ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ﴾ يونس: ٦٢ ، ولا يذكرون الآية التي بعدها الدالة على صفة أولياء الله: ﴿الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَكَانُواْ يَتَّقُونَ ﴾ يونس: ٦٣ ، ولا يذكرون الآيات الأخرى التي تصف كذلك المتقين: ﴿ الأَخِلاَّءُ يَوْمَئِذٍ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ إِلاَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ (67) يَا عِبَادِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ وَلا أَنتُمْ تَحْزَنُونَ (68) الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُوا مُسْلِمِينَ (69) ﴾ الزخرف: ٦٧ – ٦٩ ... وكثير هي الآيات التي تصف المتقين والمؤمنين وأولياء الله... فمن هم أولياء الله حقاً...؟... وللجواب على هذا التساؤل مبحث آخر إن شاء الله... أما فيما يخص هذا المقام، نريد رفع اللبس والشبهة عن الآية 169 من سورة آل عمران المذكورة وتقديم شرحها والفهم الصحيح لها والتعرف على سبب نزولها... ونلاحظ مسبقا عند استعراض التفسير أن الله جل وعلا *قال: إني قضيت الحكم أنهم إليها لا يرجعون*(الحديث)...لا أحد يرجع إلى الدنيا بعد موته... علاوة على أن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو وحده المتصرف لا شريك له (والمسألة هذه لها مبحثها يخصها بإذن الله) ...

في تفسير ابن كثير: يخبر تعالى عن الشهداء بأنهم، وإن قتلوا في هذه الدار، فإن أرواحهم حية مرزوقة في دار القرار. قال محمد بن جرير: حدثنا محمد بن مرزوق، حدثنا عمرو بن يونس عن عكرمة، حدثنا ابن إسحاق بن أبي طلحة، حدثني أنس بن مالك في أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذين أرسلهم نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أهل بئر معونة، قال: لا أدري أربعين أو سبعين، وعلى ذلك الماء عامر بن الطفيل الجعفري، فخرج أولئك النفر من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى أتوا غاراً مشرفاً على الماء، فقعدوا فيه، ثم قال بعضهم لبعض: أيكم يبلغ رسالة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل هذا الماء؟ فقال ـ أراه ابن ملحان الأنصاري ـ: أنا أبلغ رسالة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فخرج حتى أتى حياً منهم، فاختبأ أمام البيوت، ثم قال: يا أهل بئر معونة إني رسول رسول الله إليكم، إني أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله، فآمنوا بالله ورسوله، فخرج إليه رجل من كسر البيت برمح، فضربه في جنبه حتى خرج من الشق الآخر، فقال: الله أكبر، فزت ورب الكعبة فاتبعوا أثره حتى أتوا أصحابه في الغار، فقتلهم أجمعين عامر بن الطفيل. وقال إسحاق: حدثني أنس ابن مالك:  أن الله أنزل فيهم قرآناً: «بلغوا عنا قومنا أنا قد لقينا ربنا، فرضي عنا ورضينا عنه»، ثم نسخت، فرفعت بعد ما قرأناها زماناً، وأنزل الله تعالى:  (وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ قُتِلُواْ فِى سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ أَمْوَٰتاً بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ ) وقد قال مسلم في صحيحه:  حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن نمير، حدثنا أبو معاوية، حدثنا الأعمش عن عبد الله بن مرة، عن مسروق، قال: سألنا عبد الله عن هذه الآية: { وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ قُتِلُواْ فِى سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ أَمْوَٰتاً بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ } فقال: أما إنا قد سألنا عن ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال:* " أرواحهم في جوف طير خضر، لها قناديل معلقة بالعرش، تسرح من الجنة حيث شاءت، ثم تأوي إلى تلك القناديل، فاطلع إليهم ربهم اطلاعة، فقال: هل تشتهون شيئاً؟ فقالوا: أي شيء نشتهي ونحن نسرح من الجنة حيث شئنا؟ ففعل ذلك بهم ثلاث مرات، فلما رأوا أنهم لن يتركوا من أن يسألوا، قالوا: يا رب نريد أن ترد أرواحنا في أجسادنا حتى نقتل في سبيلك مرة أخرى، فلما رأى أن ليس لهم حاجة، تركوا** "* وقد روي نحوه من حديث أنس وأبي سعيد.
(حديث آخر) قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا عبد الصمد، حدثنا حماد، حدثنا ثابت عن أنس: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال:*"* *ما من نفس تموت لها عند الله خير يسرها أن ترجع إلى الدنيا إلا الشهيد، فإنه يسره أن يرجع إلى الدنيا، فيقتل مرة أخرى؛ لما يرى من فضل الشهادة** "* تفرد به مسلم من طريق حماد.
(حديث آخر) قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا علي بن عبد الله المديني، حدثنا سفيان بن محمد بن علي بن ربيعة السلمي، عن عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل، عن جابر، قال:  قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *أعلمت أن الله أحيا أباك، فقال له: تمن عليّ، فقال له: أرد إلى الدنيا فأقتل مرة أخرى، قال: إني قضيت الحكم أنهم إليها لا يرجعون** "* تفرد به أحمد من هذا الوجه. وقد ثبت في الصحيحين وغيرهما: أن أبا جابر، وهو عبد الله بن عمرو ابن حرام الأنصاري رضي الله عنه، قتل يوم أحد شهيداً. قال البخاري: وقال أبو الوليد عن شعبة عن ابن المنكدر: سمعت جابراً قال: لما قتل أبي: جعلت أبكي وأكشف الثوب عن وجهه، فجعل أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ينهوني، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ينه، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " لا تبكيه ـ أو: ما تبكيه؟ - ما زالت الملائكة تظله بأجنحتها حتى رفع** "* وقد أسنده هو ومسلم والنسائي من طريق آخر عن شعبة، عن محمد بن المنكدر، عن جابر، قال: لما قتل أبي يوم أحد، جعلت أكشف الثوب عن وجهه وأبكي، وذكر تمامه بنحوه.
(حديث آخر) قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا يعقوب، حدثنا أبي عن ابن إسحاق، حدثنا إسماعيل بن أمية بن عمرو بن سعيد عن أبي الزبير المكي، عن ابن عباس، قال:  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *لما أصيب إخوانكم بأحد، جعل الله أرواحهم في أجواف طير خضر، ترد أنهار الجنة، وتأكل من ثمارها، وتأوي إلى قناديل من ذهب في ظل العرش، فلما وجدوا طيب مشربهم ومأكلهم، وحسن متقلبهم، قالوا: يا ليت إخواننا يعلمون ما صنع الله لنا؛ لئلا يزهدوا في الجهاد، ولا ينكلوا عن الحرب، فقال الله عز وجل**:* *أنا أبلغهم عنكم، فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآيات: { وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ قُتِلُواْ فِى سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ أَمْوَٰتاً بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ } وما بعدها** "* هكذا رواه أحمد، وكذا رواه ابن جرير عن يونس، عن ابن وهب، عن إسماعيل بن عياش، عن محمد ابن إسحاق، به. ورواه أبو داود والحاكم في مستدركه من حديث عبد الله بن إدريس عن محمد بن إسحاق عن إسماعيل بن أمية عن أبي الزبير، عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، فذكره، وهذا أثبت.
وكذا رواه سفيان الثوري عن سالم الأفطس، عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس. وروى الحاكم في مستدركه من حديث أبي إسحاق الفزاري، عن سفيان، عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد، عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس، قال: نزلت هذه الآية في حمزة وأصحابه: { وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ قُتِلُواْ فِى سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ أَمْوَٰتاً بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ } ثم قال: صحيح على شرط الشيخين، ولم يخرجاه، وكذلك قال قتادة والربيع والضحاك: إنها نزلت في قتلى أحد.
(حديث آخر) قال أبو بكر بن مردويه: حدثنا عبد الله بن جعفر، حدثنا هارون بن سليمان، أنبأنا علي بن عبد الله المديني، أنبأنا موسى بن إبراهيم بن كثير بن بشير بن الفاكه الأنصاري، سمعت طلحة بن خراش بن عبد الرحمن بن خراش بن الصمة الأنصاري، قال: سمعت جابر بن عبد الله قال: نظر إليّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم، فقال:* " يا جابر مالي أراك مهتماً؟** "* قلت: يا رسول الله، استشهد أبي، وترك ديناً وعيالاً، قال: فقال:* " ألا أخبرك؟ ما كلم الله أحداً قط إلا من وراء حجاب، وإنه كلم أباك كفاحاً** "* ، قال علي: الكفاح: المواجهة*"* *قال: سلني أعطك. قال: أسألك أن أرد إلى الدنيا، فأقتل فيك ثانية، فقال الرب عز وجل: إنه قد سبق مني القول: أنهم إليها لا يرجعون. قال: أي رب فأبلغ من ورائي، فأنزل الله: { وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ قُتِلُواْ فِى سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ أَمْوَٰتاً } الآية** "* ثم رواه من طريق أخرى عن محمد بن سليمان بن سليط الأنصاري، عن أبيه عن جابر، به، نحوه. وكذا رواه البيهقي في دلائل النبوة من طريق علي بن المديني به. وقد رواه البيهقي أيضاً من حديث أبي عبادة الأنصاري، وهو عيسى بن عبد الرحمن إن شاء الله عن الزهري، عن عروة، عن عائشة، قالت: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لجابر:* " يا جابر ألا أبشرك؟** "* قال: بلى، بشرك الله بالخير، قال:* " شعرت أن الله أحيا أباك، فقال: تمن عليّ عبدي ما شئت أعطكه، قال: يا رب ما عبدتك حق عبادتك، أتمنى عليك أن تردني إلى الدنيا فأقاتل مع نبيك، وأقتل فيك مرة أخرى، قال: إنه سلف مني أنه إليها لا يرجع"**.* 
(حديث آخر) قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا يعقوب، حدثنا أبي عن ابن إسحاق، حدثنا الحارث بن فضيل الأنصاري عن محمود بن لبيد، عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *الشهداء على بارق نهر بباب الجنة، في قبة خضراء، يخرج عليهم رزقهم من الجنة بكرة وعشياً** "*تفرد به أحمد. وقد رواه ابن جرير عن أبي كريب: حدثنا عبد الرحيم بن سليمان وعبيدة عن محمد بن إسحاق، به، وهو إسناد جيد. وكأن الشهداء أقسام: منهم من تسرح أرواحهم في الجنة، ومنهم من يكون على هذا النهر بباب الجنة، وقد يحتمل أن يكون منتهى سيرهم إلى هذا النهر، فيجتمعون هنالك، ويغدى عليهم برزقهم هناك ويراح، والله أعلم. وقد روينا في مسند الإمام أحمد حديثاً فيه البشارة لكل مؤمن بأن روحه تكون في الجنة تسرح أيضاً فيها، وتأكل من ثمارها، وترى ما فيها من النضرة والسرور، وتشاهد ما أعده الله لها من الكرامة، وهو بإسناد صحيح عزيز عظيم، اجتمع فيه ثلاثة من الأئمة الأربعة أصحاب المذاهب المتبعة، فإن الإمام أحمد رحمه الله، رواه عن محمد بن إدريس الشافعي رحمه الله، عن مالك بن أنس الأصبحي رحمه الله، عن الزهري عن عبد الرحمن بن كعب بن مالك، عن أبيه رضي الله عنه، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:*"* * نسمة المؤمن طائر يعلق في شجر الجنة حتى يرجعه الله إلى جسده يوم يبعثه** "* قوله:* " يعلق** "* أي: يأكل، وفي هذا الحديث:* " إن روح المؤمن تكون على شكل طائر في الجنة** "* وأما أرواح الشهداء، فكما تقدم، في حواصل طير خضر، فهي كالكواكب بالنسبة إلى أرواح عموم المؤمنين، فإنها تطير بأنفسها، فنسأل الله الكريم المنان أن يميتنا على الإيمان.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة المائدة الآية 105*

قال تعالى:  *﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ لاَ يَضُرُّكُم مَّن ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ ﴾* المائدة: ١٠٥

يدعو الفكر الخمولي المتكاسل عند الصوفية إلى الانزواء ويروج كل ما من شأنه أن يصد الناس عن العمل وابتغاء تغيير المنكر أو الأمر بالمعروف و مناصرة المظلومين والضعفاء أو محاربة الاستعمار على سبيل المثال، وأي شكل من أشكال التغيير. فهو الخنوع، والهوان، والانعزال، والتواكل، والكسل، والانزواء. يقولون ما معناه: لا تدبر لنفسك أمرا، فإن أهل التدبير هلكا... وعندنا بالدارجة المغربية "ما يكون إلا ما كون الله". ومذهبهم في ذلك ما يلي: « من أسمائه تعالى القيوم وهو مبالغة في القيام. فقد قام تعالى بأمر خلقه من عرشه إلى فرشه. وعين لكل مظهر وقتا محدودا وأجلا معلوما. ولكل واحد شكلا معلوما ورزقا مقسوما فإذا جاء أجلهم لا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون. فإذا تعلق قلبك بحاجة من حوائج الدنيا والآخرة فارجع إلى وعد الله واقنع بعلم الله ولا تحرص ففي الحرص تعب ومذلة: لا تدبر لك أمرا. نحن أولى بك منك. لا تدبر لك أمرا. فذووا التدبير هلكا. والناس تقضى حوائجهم بالحرص فيها والجري عليها. وأهل الله تقضى حوائجهم بالزهد فيها والاشتغال عنها بالله. والله يكفيهم ما أهمهم وما لا يهتمون به. فليكن دعاؤنا عبودية لا طلبا للحظ. فإن تركت الحظوظ صبت عليك منه الحظوظ. فتح الله عليك من فيض جوده أسرارا. ودبر لك من جميل لطفه فلا يؤخر عليك أمرا سألته »[1]. وأقوالهم (الصوفية) من هذا القبيل كثيرة. ويروجون الآية : *﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ لاَ يَضُرُّكُم مَّن ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ*...) ويحملونها على غير محملها، بفهمهم الفاسد بخلاف وضعها الصحيح وكيف ينبغي أن تفهم... ودونك تفسير الآية ورفع الالتباس والشبهة:

في تفسير ابن كثير: يقول تعالى آمراً عباده المؤمنين أن يصلحوا أنفسهم، ويفعلوا الخير بجهدهم وطاقتهم، ومخبراً لهم أنه من أصلح أمره لا يضره فساد من فسد من الناس، سواء كان قريباً منه أو بعيداً. قال العوفي عن ابن عباس في تفسير هذه الآية:  يقول تعالى: إذا ما العبد أطاعني فيما أمرته به من الحلال، ونهيته عنه من الحرام، فلا يضره من ضل بعده إذا عمل بما أمرته به، كذا روى الوالبي عنه، وهكذا قال مقاتل بن حيان، فقوله تعالى:  ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ ﴾ نصب على الإغراء، ﴿ لاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ مَّن ضَلَّ إِذَا ٱهْتَدَيْتُمْ إِلَى ٱللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعاً فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ ﴾ أي:  فيجازي كل عامل بعمله، إن خيراً فخير، وإن شراً فشر، وليس فيها دليل على ترك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، إذا كان فعل ذلك ممكناً. وقد قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: حدثنا هاشم بن القاسم، حدثنا زهير، يعني:  ابن معاوية، حدثنا إسماعيل بن أبي خالد، حدثنا قيس قال: قام أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه، فحمد الله وأثنى عليه، ثم قال: أيها الناس إنكم تقرؤون هذه الآية:  ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ مَّن ضَلَّ إِذَا ٱهْتَدَيْتُمْ ﴾ وإنكم تضعونها على غير موضعها، وإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:* " إن الناس إذا رأوا المنكر ولا يغيرونه، يوشك الله عز وجل أن يعمهم بعقابه* *"* قال:  سمعت أبا بكر يقول: يا أيها الناس، إياكم والكذب، فإن الكذب مجانب للإيمان. وقد روى هذا الحديث أصحاب السنن الأربعة، وابن حبان في صحيحه، وغيرهم من طرق كثيرة عن جماعة كثيرة، عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد به، متصلاً مرفوعاً، ومنهم من رواه عنه به موقوفاً على الصديق، وقد رجح رفعه الدارقطني وغيره، وذكرنا طرقه والكلام عليه مطولاً في مسند الصديق رضي الله عنه. وقال أبو عيسى الترمذي: حدثنا سعيد بن يعقوب الطالقاني، حدثنا عبد الله بن المبارك، حدثنا عتبة بن أبي حكيم، حدثنا عمرو بن جارية اللخمي عن أبي أمية الشعباني قال: أتيت أبا ثعلبة الخشني، فقلت له: كيف تصنع في هذه الآية؟ قال: أية آية؟ قلت: قول الله تعالى:  ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ مَّن ضَلَّ إِذَا ٱهْتَدَيْتُمْ  ﴾ قال: أما والله لقد سألت عنها خبيراً، سألت عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال:* " بل ائتمروا بالمعروف، وتناهوا عن المنكر، حتى إذا رأيت شحاً مطاعاً، وهوى متبعاً، ودنيا مؤثرة، وإعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه، فعليك بخاصة نفسك، ودع العوام، فإن من ورائكم أياماً، الصابر فيهن مثل القابض على الجمر، للعامل فيهن مثل أجر خمسين رجلاً يعملون كعملكم**" .* 
قال عبد الله بن المبارك: وزاد غير عتبة: قيل: يا رسول الله، أجر خمسين رجلاً منا أو منهم؟ قال:* "* *بل أجر خمسين منكم* *"* ، ثم قال الترمذي: هذا حديث حسن غريب صحيح، وكذا رواه أبو داود من طريق ابن المبارك، ورواه ابن ماجة وابن جرير وابن أبي حاتم عن عتبة بن أبي حكيم.
وقال عبد الرزاق: أنبأنا معمر عن الحسن: أن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه، سأله رجل عن قول الله:  ﴿ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ مَّن ضَلَّ إِذَا ٱهْتَدَيْتُمْ ﴾ ، فقال: إن هذا ليس بزمانها، إنها اليوم مقبولة، ولكنه قد أوشك أن يأتي زمانها، تأمرون فيصنع بكم كذا وكذا، أو قال: فلا يقبل منكم، فحينئذ عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل. ورواه أبو جعفر الرازي عن الربيع، عن أبي العالية، عن ابن مسعود في قوله:  ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ مَّن ضَلَّ ﴾ الآية، قال: كانوا عند عبد الله بن مسعود جلوساً، فكان بين رجلين بعض ما يكون بين الناس، حتى قام كل واحد منهما إلى صاحبه، فقال رجل من جلساء عبد الله: ألا أقوم فآمرهما بالمعروف، وأنهاهما عن المنكر؟ فقال آخر إلى جنبه: عليك بنفسك، فإن الله يقول:  ﴿ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ ﴾ الآية. قال: فسمعها ابن مسعود، فقال: مه، لم يجىء تأويل هذه بعد، إن القرآن أنزل حيث أنزل، ومنه آي قد مضى تأويلهن قبل أن ينزلن، ومنه آي قد وقع تأويلهن على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومنه آي قد وقع تأويلهن بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيسير، ومنه آي يقع تأويلهن بعد اليوم، ومنه آي يقع تأويلهن عند الساعة على ما ذكر من الساعة، ومنه آي يقع تأويلهن يوم الحساب على ما ذكر من الحساب والجنة والنار، فما دامت قلوبكم واحدة، وأهواؤكم واحدة، ولم تلبسوا شيعاً، ولم يذق بعضكم بأس بعض، فأمروا وانهوا، وإذا اختلفت القلوب والأهواء، وألبستم شيعاً، وذاق بعضكم بأس بعض، فامرؤ ونفسه، وعند ذلك جاءنا تأويل هذه الآية، ورواه ابن جرير.
وقال ابن جرير: حدثنا الحسن بن عرفة، حدثنا شبابة بن سوار، حدثنا الربيع بن صبيح، عن سفيان بن عقال قال: قيل لابن عمر: لو جلست في هذه الأيام، فلم تأمر ولم تنه، فإن الله قال:  ﴿ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ مَّن ضَلَّ إِذَا ٱهْتَدَيْتُمْ ﴾ فقال ابن عمر: إنها ليست لي ولا لأصحابي؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* " ألا فليبلغ الشاهد الغائب* *"* فكنا نحن الشهود، وأنتم الغيب، ولكن هذه الآية لأقوام يجيئون من بعدنا، إن قالوا، لم يقبل منهم. وقال أيضاً: حدثنا محمد بن بشار، حدثنا محمد بن جعفر وأبو عاصم، قالا: حدثنا عوف عن سوار بن شبيب قال: كنت عند ابن عمر إذ أتاه رجل جليد العين شديد اللسان، فقال: يا أبا عبد الرحمن نفر ستة كلهم قد قرأ القرآن فأسرع فيه، وكلهم مجتهد لا يألو، وكلهم بغيض إليه أن يأتي دناءة، وهم في ذلك يشهد بعضهم على بعض بالشرك، فقال رجل من القوم: وأي دناءة تريد أكثر من أن يشهد بعضهم على بعض بالشرك؟ فقال رجل: إني لست إياك أسأل، إنما أسأل الشيخ، فأعاد على عبد الله الحديث، فقال عبد الله: لعلك ترى - لا أبا لك - أني سآمرك أن تذهب فتقتلهم، عظهم وانههم، وإن عصوك فعليك بنفسك، فإن الله عز وجل يقول:  ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ ﴾ الآية.
وقال أيضاً: حدثني أحمد بن المقدام، حدثنا المعتمر بن سليمان، سمعت أبي، حدثنا قتادة عن أبي مازن قال:  انطلقت على عهد عثمان إلى المدينة، فإذا قوم من المسلمين جلوس، فقرأ أحدهم هذه الآية:  ﴿ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ مَّن ضَلَّ ﴾ فقال أكثرهم: لم يجىء تأويل هذه الآية اليوم. وقال: حدثنا القاسم، حدثنا الحسين، حدثنا ابن فضالة عن معاوية بن صالح، عن جبير بن نفير قال:  كنت في حلقة فيها أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإني لأصغر القوم، فتذاكروا الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، فقلت أنا: أليس الله يقول في كتابه:  ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ مَّن ضَلَّ إِذَا ٱهْتَدَيْتُمْ ﴾ ؟ فأقبلوا عليَّ بلسان واحد، وقالوا: تنزع آية من القرآن لا تعرفها ولا تدري ما تأويلها ؟ فتمنيت أني لم أكن تكلمت، وأقبلوا يتحدثون، فلما حضر قيامهم قالوا: إنك غلام حدث السن، وإنك نزعت آية، ولا تدري ما هي، وعسى أن تدرك ذلك الزمان، إذا رأيت شحاً مطاعاً، وهوًى متبعاً، وإعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه، فعليك بنفسك، لا يضرك من ضل إذا اهتديت.
وقال ابن جرير: حدثنا علي بن سهل، حدثنا ضمرة بن ربيعة قال: تلا الحسن هذه الآية:  ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ مَّن ضَلَّ إِذَا ٱهْتَدَيْتُمْ ﴾ فقال الحسن: الحمد لله بها، والحمد لله عليها، ما كان مؤمن فيما مضى، ولا مؤمن فيما بقي، إلا وإلى جنبه منافق يكره عمله. وقال سعيد بن المسيب: إذا أمرت بالمعروف، ونهيت عن المنكر، فلا يضرك من ضل إذا اهتديت، رواه ابن جرير. وكذا روي من طريق سفيان الثوري، عن أبي العميس، عن أبي البختري، عن حذيفة، مثله. وكذا قال غير واحد من السلف. وقال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا أبي، حدثنا هشام ابن خالد الدمشقي، حدثنا الوليد، حدثنا ابن لهيعة عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب، عن كعب في قوله:  ﴿ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ مَّن ضَلَّ إِذَا ٱهْتَدَيْتُمْ ﴾ قال: إذا هدمت كنيسة دمشق، فجعلت مسجداً، وظهر لبس العصب، فحينئذٍ تأويل هذه الآية.

[1]  - http://kafoor.net/?p=1482

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة الحجر مع الآية 88*

قال تعالى: ﴿وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ سَبْعًا مِّنَ الْمَثَانِي وَالْقُرْآنَ الْعَظِيمَ (87) لاَ *تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِّنْهُمْ* وَلاَ تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَاخْفِضْ جَنَاحَكَ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ (88) ﴾ الحجر: 87-88

يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم كما آتيناك القرآن العظيم، فلا تنظرنّ إلى الدنيا، وزينتها، وما متعنا به أهلها من الزهرة الفانية لنفتنهم فيه، فلا تغبطهم بما هم فيه، ولا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات حزناً عليهم في تكذيبهم لك ومخالفتهم دينك، *{ وَٱخْفِضْ جَنَاحَكَ لِمَنِ ٱتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ }* [الشعراء: 215] أي: ألن لهم جانبك؛ كقوله: *{ لَقَدْ جَآءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِٱلْمُؤْمِنِين   رَءُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ }* [التوبة: 128] وقد اختلف في السبع المثاني ما هي؟ فقال ابن مسعود وابن عمر وابن عباس ومجاهد وسعيد بن جبير والضحاك وغيرهم: هي السبع الطوال، يعنون: البقرة، وآل عمران، والنساء، والمائدة، والأنعام، والأعراف، ويونس، نص عليه ابن عباس وسعيد بن جبير، وقال سعيد: بين فيهن الفرائض والحدود والقصص والأحكام. وقال ابن عباس: بين الأمثال والخبر والعبر.
وقال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا أبي، حدثنا ابن أبي عمر قال: قال سفيان: المثاني: البقرة. وآل عمران، والنساء، والمائدة، والأنعام، والأعراف، والأنفال وبراءة سورة واحدة، قال ابن عباس: ولم يعطهن أحد إلا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأعطي موسى منهن ثنتين، رواه هشيم عن الحجاج عن الوليد بن العيزار عن سعيد بن جبير عنه. وقال الأعمش عن مسلم البطين عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال: أوتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سبعاً من المثاني الطُّوَل، وأوتي موسى عليه السلام ستاً، فلما ألقى الألواح، ارتفع اثنتان، وبقيت أربع، وقال مجاهد: هي السبع الطوال، ويقال: هي القرآن العظيم. وقال خصيف عن زياد بن أبي مريم في قوله تعالى: { سَبْعًا مِّنَ ٱلْمَثَانِي } قال: أعطيتك سبعة أجزاء: آمُرُ، وأَنهى، وأبشر، وأنذر، وأضرب الأمثال، وأعدد النعم، وأنبئك بنبأ القرآن. رواه ابن جرير وابن أبي حاتم (والقول الثاني) أنها الفاتحة، وهي سبع آيات. وروي ذلك عن علي وعمر وابن مسعود وابن عباس، قال ابن عباس: والبسملة هي الآية السابعة، وقد خصكم الله بها، وبه قال إبراهيم النخعي وعبد الله بن عبيد بن عمير وابن أبي مليكة وشهر بن حوشب والحسن البصري ومجاهد.
وقال قتادة: ذكر لنا أنهن فاتحة الكتاب، وأنهن يثنين في كل ركعة مكتوبة، أو تطوع، واختاره ابن جرير، واحتج بالأحاديث الواردة في ذلك، وقد قدمناها في فضائل سورة الفاتحة في أول التفسير، ولله الحمد، وقد أورد البخاري رحمه الله ههنا حديثين: 
(أحدهما) قال: حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا غندر، حدثنا شعبة عن خبيب بن عبد الرحمن عن حفص بن عاصم، عن أبي سعيد بن المعلى قال: مر بي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا أصلي، فدعاني فلم آته، حتى صليت فأتيته، فقال: *"* *ما منعك أن تأتيني؟** "* فقلت: كنت أصلي، فقال:* " ألم يقل الله: { يأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ ٱسْتَجِيبُواْ لِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ }؟ ألا أعلمك أعظم سورة في القرآن قبل أن أخرج من المسجد؟** "* فذهب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليخرج، فذكرته فقال:* " (**ٱلْحَمْدُ للَّهِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَـٰلَمِين   ) هي السبع المثاني والقرآن الذي أوتيته** "* 
(الثاني) قال: حدثنا آدم، حدثنا ابن أبي ذئب، حدثنا المقبري عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " أم القرآن هي السبع المثاني والقرآن العظيم** "* ، فهذا نص في أن الفاتحة السبع المثاني والقرآن العظيم، ولكن لا ينافي وصف غيرها من السبع الطوال بذلك؛ لما فيها من هذه الصفة، كما لا ينافي وصف القرآن بكماله بذلك أيضاً، كما قال تعالى:*(**ٱللَّهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ ٱلْحَدِيثِ كِتَـٰباً مُّتَشَـٰبِهاً مَّثَانِيَ**)* ]الزمر:23] فهو مثاني من وجه، ومتشابه من وجه، وهو القرآن العظيم أيضاً، كما أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لما سئل عن المسجد الذي أسس على التقوى، فأشار إلى مسجده، والآية نزلت في مسجد قباء، فلا تنافي، فإن ذكر الشيء لا ينفي ذكر ما عداه إذا اشتركا في تلك الصفة، والله أعلم. وقوله: { لاَ تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَىٰ مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِّنْهُمْ } أي: استغن بما آتاك الله من القرآن العظيم عما هم فيه من المتاع والزهرة الفانية، ومن ههنا ذهب ابن عيينة إلى تفسير الحديث الصحيح:* " ليس منا من لم يتغن بالقرآن** "* إلى أنه يستغني به عما عداه، وهو تفسير صحيح، ولكن ليس هو المقصود من الحديث كما تقدم في أول التفسير.
وقال ابن أبي حاتم: ذكر عن وكيع بن الجراح، حدثنا موسى بن عبيدة عن يزيد بن عبد الله بن قسيط، عن أبي رافع صاحب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ضاف النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ضيف، ولم يكن عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيء يصلحه، فأرسل إلى رجل من اليهود*"* *يقول لك محمد رسول الله: أسلفني دقيقاً إلى هلال رجب** "* قال: لا، إلا برهن، فأتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبرته، فقال:* " أما والله إني لأمين من في السماء، وأمين من في الأرض، ولئن أسلفني أو باعني، لأؤدين إليه** "* فلما خرجت من عنده، نزلت هذه الآية: *(**وَلاَ تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَىٰ مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِّنْهُمْ زَهْرَةَ ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا**)* إلى آخر الآية [طه:131]، كأنه يعزيه عن الدنيا، قال العوفي عن ابن عباس { لاَ تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ } قال: نهى الرجل أن يتمنى ما لصاحبه. وقال مجاهد:  (إِلَىٰ مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِّنْهُمْ ) هم الأغنياء.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة الحجر مع الآية 99*

*قال تعالى**:* ﴿*وَاعْبُدْ رَبَّكَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَكَ الْيَقِينُ*﴾الحجر: ٩٩

عند الحافظ بن كثير في تفسيره : وقوله: { وَٱعْبُدْ رَبَّكَ حَتَّىٰ يَأْتِيَكَ ٱلْيَقِينُ } قال البخاري: قال سالم: *الموت*، وسالم هذا هو سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر، كما قال ابن جرير: حدثنا محمد بن بشار، حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد عن سفيان، حدثني طارق بن عبد الرحمن عن سالم بن عبد الله: { وَٱعْبُدْ رَبَّكَ حَتَّىٰ يَأْتِيَكَ ٱلْيَقِينُ } قال: *الموت*، وهكذا قال مجاهد والحسن وقتادة وعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم وغيره، والدليل على ذلك قوله تعالى إخباراً عن أهل النار: أنهم قالوا: ﴿*لَمْ نَكُ مِنَ ٱلْمُصَلِّينَ وَلَمْ نَكُ نُطْعِمُ ٱلْمِسْكِينَ وَكُنَّا نَخُوضُ مَعَ ٱلُخَآئِضِينَ وَكُنَّا نُكَذِّبُ بِيَوْمِ ٱلدِّينِ حَتَّىٰ أَتَـٰنَا ٱلْيَقِينُ* ﴾]المدثر:43-47 [ وفي الصحيح من حديث الزهري عن خارجة بن زيد بن ثابت، عن أم العلاء - امرأة من الأنصار -: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما دخل على عثمان بن مظعون، وقد مات، قالت أم العلاء: رحمة الله عليك أبا السائب فشهادتي عليك لقد أكرمك الله، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " وما يدريك أن الله أكرمه؟* *"* فقلت: بأبي وأمي يا رسول الله فمن؟ فقال:* " أما هو، فقد جاءه اليقين، وإني لأرجو له الخير* *"* ويستدل بهذه الآية الكريمة وهي قوله: { وَٱعْبُدْ رَبَّكَ حَتَّىٰ يَأْتِيَكَ ٱلْيَقِينُ } على أن العبادة كالصلاة ونحوها واجبة على الإنسان ما دام عقله ثابتاً، فيصلي بحسب حاله. كما ثبت في صحيح البخاري عن عمران بن حصين رضي الله عنهما: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* " صل قائماً، فإن لم تستطع فقاعداً، فإن لم تستطع فعلى جنب* *"** .*

ويستدل بها على تخطئة من ذهب من *الملاحدة* إلى أن المراد باليقين المعرفة، فمتى وصل أحدهم إلى المعرفة، سقط عنه التكليف عندهم، وهذا كفر وضلال وجهل، فإن الأنبياء عليهم السلام كانوا هم وأصحابهم أعلم الناس بالله، وأعرفهم بحقوقه وصفاته، وما يستحق من التعظيم، وكانوا مع هذا أعبد وأكثر الناس عبادة ومواظبة على فعل الخيرات إلى حين الوفاة، وإنما المراد باليقين ههنا الموت، كما قدمناه، ولله الحمد والمنة، والحمد لله على الهداية، وعليه الاستعانة والتوكل، وهو المسؤول أن يتوفانا على أكمل الأحوال وأحسنها، فإنه جواد كريم. 

*قال تعالى*: ﴿ وَكُنَّا نُكَذِّبُ بِيَوْمِ الدِّينِ (46) حَتَّى أَتَانَا الْيَقِينُ (47) ﴾ المدثر: ٤٦ - ٤٧
وفي تفسير الآية كذلك عند ابن كثير: ﴿ وَكُنَّا نُكَذِّبُ بِيَوْمِ ٱلدِّينِ حَتَّىٰ أَتَـٰنَا ٱلْيَقِينُ ﴾ يعني: *الموت*؛ كقوله تعالى:*﴿** وَٱعْبُدْ رَبَّكَ حَتَّىٰ يَأْتِيَكَ ٱلْيَقِينُ* *﴾*]الحجر: 99] وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *أما هو ــــ يعني: عثمان بن مظعون ــــ فقد جاءه اليقين من ربه* *"*

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة النحل الآية 125*

قال تعالى: ﴿ *ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُم بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن ضَلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ* ﴾ النحل: ١٢٥

في تفسير ابن كثير شرح الآية على هذا النحو: يقول تعالى آمراً رسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدعو الخلق إلى الله بالحكمة. قال ابن جرير: وهو ما أنزله عليه من الكتاب والسنة { وَٱلْمَوْعِظَةِ ٱلْحَسَنَةِ } ، أي: بما فيه من الزواجر والوقائع بالناس، ذكرهم بها ؛ ليحذروا بأس الله تعالى، وقوله: { وَجَـٰدِلْهُم بِٱلَّتِى هِىَ أَحْسَنُ } أي: من احتاج منهم إلى مناظرة وجدال، فليكن بالوجه الحسن برفق ولين وحسن خطاب؛ كقوله تعلى: *{ وَلاَ تُجَـٰدِلُوۤاْ أَهْلَ ٱلْكِتَـٰبِ إِلاَّ بِٱلَّتِى هِىَ أَحْسَنُ إِلاَّ ٱلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ مِنْهُمْ }* [العنكبوت: 46] الآية، فأمره تعالى بلين الجانب؛ كما أمر به موسى وهارون عليهما السلام حين بعثهما إلى فرعون في قوله: *{ فَقُولاَ لَهُ قَوْلاً لَّيِّناً لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَىٰ }* [طه: 44]. وقوله: { إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن ضَلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ } الآية، أي: قد علم الشقي منهم والسعيد، وكتب ذلك عنده، وفرغ منه، فادعهم إلى الله، ولا تذهب نفسك على من ضل منهم حسرات؛ فإنه ليس عليك هداهم، إنما أنت نذير عليك البلاغ وعلينا الحساب *{ إِنَّكَ لاَ تَهْدِى مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ }* [القصص: 56]، *{ لَّيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ وَلَـٰكِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَهْدِى مَن يَشَآءُ }* [البقرة: 272].

ويعلق فضيلة الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد على تفسير الآية مصححا مفهوم العامة بقوله: هذه الآية -أيها الإخوة- يحارب بها بعض المسلمين، أو المتمسلمين كثيراً من الدعاة إلى الله عز وجل، وينتقدونهم ويرفضونهم ويخطئونهم لنصحهم الناس ودعوتهم الناس إلى الخير، ويأخذون عليهم جهرهم بالحق، لماذا؟ لأنهم يخالفون -بزعمهم- هذه الآية، فتجد أحدهم يأتي إليك ويقول: يا أخي! لماذا تنكر على الناس المنكرات؟ ولماذا تكلم الناس عن هذه المعاصي؟ ولماذا تصدع بالحق؟ ولماذا تجهر به؟ أما قال الله:  ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ  [النحل:125]؟ فالناس عندهم الحكمة والموعظة الحسنة أن تسكت عن تبيين الحق، وعندهم الحكمة والموعظة الحسنة أن الإنسان إذا جلس في مجلس يعصى الله فيه يسكت ولا يتكلم ولا كلمة؛ لأنه يقول: هذه حكمة، الآن عندما أسكت حكمة؛ لأني لو تكلمت كرهوني وانتقدوني وعابوني، فإذاً أسكت، فيعتبر هذه حكمة. والناس الآخرون لو تكلم، قالوا: أين الحكمة في الدعوة؟ فيثبطونه ويقعدون به عن المضي في صراط الله المستقيم، فما كانت هذه أبداً في شرع الله عز وجل، ما كان حضور المنكرات والانفعال فيها ومشاركة الناس فيها أبداً من باب الحكمة والدعوة بالموعظة الحسنة مطلقاً، والله عز وجل يأبى هذا ولا يرضاه، وشريعة الله لا تقر هذا بأي حال من الأحوال. وما كانت -أيها الإخوة- الحكمة والموعظة الحسنة عند السلف في يوم من الأيام أن يرضى الإنسان المسلم الدنية في دينه، ويرضى مواقف الذل في حياته، ويشارك أعداء الإسلام، ويتنازل عن تشريعات كثيرة، وأحكام كثيرة من أحكام الدين باسم المرونة، أو التطور وما شابه ذلك، فالآن الناس يفسرون ويقولون: كن مرناً، الحكمة والموعظة الحسنة أن تكون مرناً، ليس هناك داع أن تنكر وتلتزم بكل هذه الأشياء، فيجعلون التفلت من الالتزامات الإسلامية، والسكوت عن الحق والمداهنة هو الحكمة والموعظة الحسنة. وعندما ترجع إلى التفسير تجد أن القضية مختلفة تماماً، فيقول ابن كثير رحمه الله ناقلاً عن ابن جرير : الحكمة هي ما أنزله الله على رسوله من الكتاب والسنة. هذه هي الحكمة  وَمَنْ يُؤْتَ الْحِكْمَةَ فَقَدْ أُوتِيَ خَيْراً كَثِيراً  [البقرة:269]. وهذا طبعاً لا يعني أنك عندما تعرض الكتاب والسنة على الناس أن تترك الأشياء المساعدة لك في الدعوة إلى الله، كالقول المناسب في الوقت المناسب بالقدر المناسب والأسلوب المناسب، فإن هذا من تكملة الحكمة ومن تفريعاتها ومن مستلزماتها ومتضمناتها، والحكمة أساساً هي: الكتاب والسنة، لكن هذا يتضمن دعوة الناس إلى الكتاب والسنة، فلابد أن تنتقي القول المناسب وتنتقي الوقت المناسب، وتنتقي الأسلوب المناسب بالقدر المناسب والتدرج المناسب، وهذا لا ينافي الشريعة مطلقاً، بل إن هذا أمر مطلوب، وتدعو إليه الشريعة، وأحوال الرسل والأنبياء. والموعظة الحسنة- كما يقول ابن جرير رحمه الله- أي: ما فيه من الزواجر والوقائع بالناس ذكرهم بها ليحذروا من بأس الله. يعني: بالموعظة الحسنة ادعهم بما يرقق قلوبهم من ذكر النار وعقاب الله عز وجل والعذاب، ومصائر الأمم الغابرة التي أهلكها الله تعالى، رقق قلوبهم حتى بآيات الجنة وآيات الثواب، وآيات الرحمة والمغفرة، استخدم هذه الأشياء التي ترقق القلوب، المهم أن ترقق القلوب، هذا هو استخدام الموعظة الحسنة. فانظر -رحمك الله- إلى فهم الناس للآية والفهم الإسلامي الصحيح، تجد الفرق شاسعاً نتيجة التصور الخاطئ، لم يكلفوا أنفسهم بفتح كتاب واحد من كتب التفسير المعتمدة، وإنما أطلقوا العنان لأهوائهم في حمل هذه الآيات على المحامل المختلفة التي ليس من شأنها إلا تثبيط المسلمين وتبرير الأخطاء.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة الإسراء مع الآية 16*

قال تعالى: ﴿ *وَإِذَا أَرَدْنَا أَن نُّهْلِكَ قَرْيَةً أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا فَفَسَقُواْ فِيهَا فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهَا الْقَوْلُ فَدَمَّرْنَاهَا تَدْمِيرًا* ﴾الإسراء: ١٦

في تفسير ابن كثير: اختلف القراء في قراءة قوله { أَمَرْنَا } فالمشهور قراءة التخفيف، واختلف المفسرون في معناها، فقيل: معناها: أمرنا مترفيها ففسقوا فيها: أمراً قدرياً؛ كقوله تعالى: *{ أَتَاهَآ أَمْرُنَا لَيْلاً أَوْ نَهَارًا }* [يونس: 24] فإن الله لا يأمر بالفحشاء، قالوا: معناه أنه سخرهم إلى فعل الفواحش، فاستحقوا العذاب، وقيل: معناه أمرناهم بالطاعات ففعلوا الفواحش، فاستحقوا العقوبة، رواه ابن جريج عن ابن عباس، وقاله سعيد بن جبير أيضاً. وقال ابن جرير: يحتمل أن يكون معناه جعلناهم أمراء، قلت: إنما يجيء هذا على قراءة من قرأ: { أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا } ، قال علي بن طلحة عن ابن عباس: قوله: { أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا فَفَسَقُواْ فِيهَا } يقول: سلطنا أشرارها، فعصوا فيها، فإذا فعلوا ذلك، أهلكهم الله بالعذاب، وهو قوله: *{ وَكَذٰلِكَ جَعَلْنَا فِي كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ أَكَـٰبِرَ مُجْرِمِيهَا لِيَمْكُرُوا فِيهَا }* الآية [الأنعام: 123]، وكذا قال أبو العالية ومجاهد والربيع بن أنس. وقال العوفي عن ابن عباس: { وَإِذَآ أَرَدْنَآ أَن نُّهْلِكَ قَرْيَةً أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا فَفَسَقُواْ فِيهَا } يقول: أكثرنا عددهم، وكذا قال عكرمة والحسن والضحاك وقتادة. وعن مالك، عن الزهري { أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا } أكثرنا، وقد استشهد بعضهم بالحديث الذي رواه الإمام أحمد، حيث قال: حدثنا روح بن عبادة، حدثنا أبو نعيم العدوي عن مسلم بن بديل، عن إياس بن زهير، عن سويد بن هبيرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* " خير مال امرىء له مهرة مأمورة، أو سكة مأبورة "* قال الإمام أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام رحمه الله في كتابه الغريب: المأمورة: كثيرة النسل، والسكة: الطريقة المصطفة من النخل، والمأبورة من التأبير وقال بعضهم: إنما جاء هذا متناسباً؛ كقوله:* " مأزورات غير مأجورات ".*

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة الإسراء مع الآية 82*
* 
**من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا*

قال تعالى: ﴿*وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ ٱلْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَآءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ وَلاَ يَزِيدُ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ إَلاَّ خَسَاراً*﴾الإسراء: 82.

في تفسير ابن كثير: يقول تعالى مخبراً عن كتابه الذي أنزل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو القرآن الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه تنزيل من حكيم حميد: إنه شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين، أي: يذهب ما في القلب من أمراض؛ من شك ونفاق وشرك وزيغ وميل، فالقرآن يشفي من ذلك كله، وهو أيضاً رحمة يحصل فيها الإيمان والحكمة، وطلب الخير والرغبة فيه، وليس هذا إلا لمن آمن به وصدقه واتبعه، فإنه يكون شفاء في حقه ورحمة، وأما الكافر الظالم نفسه بذلك، فلا يزيد سماعه القرآن إلا بعداً وكفراً، *والآفة من الكافر، لا من القرآن*؛ كقوله تعالى: ﴿قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ هُدًى وَشِفَآءٌ وَٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ فِىۤ ءَاذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى أُوْلَـٰئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ﴾ ]فصلت: 44]، وقال تعالى: ﴿ وَإِذَا مَآ أُنزِلَتْ سُورَةٌ فَمِنْهُمْ مَّن يَقُولُ أَيُّكُمْ زَادَتْهُ هَـٰذِهِ إِيمَـٰناً فَأَمَّا ٱلَّذِينَ ءامَنُواْ فَزَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَـٰناً وَهُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ وَأَمَّا ٱلَّذِينَ فِى قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ فَزَادَتْهُمْ رِجْسًا إِلَىٰ رِجْسِهِمْ وَمَاتُواْ وَهُمْ كَـٰفِرُونَ ﴾ ]التوبة: [124 - 125 والآيات في ذلك كثيرة. قال قتادة في قوله: ﴿ وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ ٱلْقُرْءَانِ مَا هُوَ شِفَآءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ ﴾ : إذا سمعه المؤمن انتفع به وحفظه ووعاه ﴿ وَلاَ يَزِيدُ ٱلظَّـٰلِمِين   إَلاَّ خَسَارًا ﴾ أي: لا ينتفع به، ولا يحفظه، ولا يعيه؛ فإن الله جعل هذا القرآن شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين.

*القرآن لا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا*
وقال تعالى في صفة القرآن: ﴿ قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ هُدًى وَشِفَآءٌ وَٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ فِىۤ ءَاذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى أُوْلَـٰئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ ﴾ ]فصلت: 44[وسياق الآية في قوله تعالى: ﴿ وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآناً أعْجَمِيّاً لَّقَالُواْ لَوْلاَ فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ ءَاعْجَمِيٌّ وَعَرَبِيٌّ قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ هُدًى وَشِفَآءٌ *وَٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ فِيۤ آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى* أُوْلَـٰئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ * وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى ٱلْكِتَابَ فَٱخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ وَلَوْلاَ كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِن رَّبِّكَ لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مُرِيبٍ﴾.

في تفسير ابن كثير: لما ذكر تعالى القرآن وفصاحته وبلاغته، وإحكامه في لفظه ومعناه، ومع هذا لم يؤمن به المشركون، نبه على أن كفرهم به كفر عناد وتعنت؛ كما قال عز وجل: ﴿ وَلَوْ نَزَّلْنَـٰهُ عَلَىٰ بَعْضِ ٱلأَعْجَمِينَ فَقَرَأَهُ عَلَيْهِم مَّا كَانُوا بِهِ مُؤْمِنِينَ ﴾ ]الشعراء: 198-199] وكذلك لو أنزل القرآن كله بلغة العجم، لقالوا على وجه التعنت والعناد: ﴿ لَوْلاَ فُصِّلَتْ ءَايَـٰتُهُ ءَاعْجَمِىٌّ وَعَرَبِىٌّ ﴾ أي: لقالوا: هلا أنزل مفصلاً بلغة العرب، ولأنكروا ذلك فقالوا: أعجمي وعربي؟ أي: كيف ينزل كلام أعجمي على مخاطب عربي لا يفهمه؟ هكذا روي هذا المعنى عن ابن عباس ومجاهد وعكرمة وسعيد بن جبير والسدي وغيرهم. وقيل: المراد بقولهم: لولا فصلت آياته أأعجمي وعربي؟ أي: هل أنزل بعضها بالأعجمي وبعضها بالعربي؟ هذا قول الحسن البصري، وكان يقرؤها كذلك بلا استفهام في قوله: أعجمي، وهو رواية عن سعيد بن جبير، وهو في التعنت والعناد أبلغ، ثم قال عز وجل: ﴿ قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ هُدًى وَشِفَآءٌ ﴾ أي: قل يا محمد: هذا القرآن لمن آمن به هدى لقلبه، وشفاء لما في الصدور من الشكوك والريب، ﴿ وَٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ فِىۤ ءَاذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ ﴾ أي: لا يفهمون ما فيه، ﴿ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى﴾ أي: لا يهتدون إلى ما فيه من البيان؛ كما قال سبحانه وتعالى: ﴿ وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ ٱلْقُرْءَانِ مَا هُوَ شِفَآءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ وَلاَ يَزِيدُ ٱلظَّـٰلِمِين   إَلاَّ خَسَارًا ﴾ ]الإسراء:82[﴿ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ ﴾ قال مجاهد: يعني:  بعيد من قلوبهم. قال ابن جرير: معناه: كأن من يخاطبهم يناديهم من مكان بعيد، لا يفهمون ما يقول، وقلت: وهذا كقوله تعالى: ﴿ وَمَثَلُ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ كَمَثَلِ ٱلَّذِى يَنْعِقُ بِمَا لاَ يَسْمَعُ إِلاَّ دُعَآءً وَنِدَآءً صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْىٌ فَهُمْ لاَ يَعْقِلُونَ ﴾ ]البقرة: 171] وقال الضحاك: ينادون يوم القيامة بأشنع أسمائهم. وقال السدي: كان عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه جالساً عند رجل من المسلمين يقضي، إذ قال: يا لبيكاه فقال له عمر رضي الله عنه: لم تلبي؟ هل رأيت أحداً، أو دعاك أحد؟ فقال: دعاني داع من وراء البحر، فقال عمر رضي الله عنه: أولئك ينادون من مكان بعيد. رواه ابن أبي حاتم. وقوله تبارك وتعالى: ﴿ وَلَقَدْ ءَاتَيْنَا مُوسَىٰ ٱلْكِتَـٰبَ فَٱخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ﴾ أي: كذب وأوذي ﴿ فَٱصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ أُوْلُواْ ٱلْعَزْمِ مِنَ ٱلرُّسُلِ ﴾ ]الأحقاف:35[﴿ وَلَوْلاَ كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِن رَّبِّكَ إِلَىٰ أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى﴾ إلى أجل مسمى بتأخير الحساب إلى يوم المعاد ﴿ لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ ﴾ أي:  لعجل لهم العذاب، بل لهم موعد لن يجدوا من دونه موئلاً، ﴿ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَفِى شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مُرِيبٍ ﴾ أي: وما كان تكذيبهم له عن بصيرة منهم لما قالوا، بل كانوا شاكين فيما قالوه، غير محققين لشيء كانوا فيه، هكذا وجهه ابن جرير، وهو محتمل، والله أعلم.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة طه مع الآية 44*

قال تعالى: ﴿*فَقُولا لَهُ قَوْلا لَّيِّنًا لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى*﴾طه: ٤٤
*في تفسير ابن كثير:* وقوله: ﴿ ٱذْهَبَآ إِلَىٰ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَىٰ ﴾ أي: تمرد وعتا وتجبر على الله وعصاه ﴿ فَقُولاَ لَهُ قَوْلاً لَّيِّناً لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَىٰ ﴾ هذه الآية فيها عبرة عظيمة، وهو أن فرعون في غاية العتو والاستكبار، وموسى صفوة الله من خلقه إذ ذاك، ومع هذا أمر أن لا يخاطب فرعون إلا بالملاطفة واللين؛ كما قال يزيد الرقاشي عند قوله: ﴿ فَقُولاَ لَهُ قَوْلاً لَّيِّناً﴾:
 *يا مَنْ يَتَحَبَّب إلى من يعاديه*
*فَكَيْفَ بمَنْ يتولاّه ويُناديه؟*
 وقال وهب بن منبه: قولا له: إني إلى العفو والمغفرة أقرب مني إلى الغضب والعقوبة. وعن عكرمة في قوله: ﴿ فَقُولاَ لَهُ قَوْلاً لَّيِّناً ﴾ قال: لا إله إلا الله، وقال عمرو بن عبيد عن الحسن البصري ﴿ فَقُولاَ لَهُ قَوْلاً لَّيِّناً ﴾ أعذرا إليه، قولا له: إن لك رباً، ولك معاداً، وإن بين يديك جنة وناراً، وقال بقية عن علي بن هارون عن رجل عن الضحاك بن مزاحم عن النزال بن سبرة عن علي في قوله: ﴿ فَقُولاَ لَهُ قَوْلاً لَّيِّناً ﴾ قال:  كَنَهِ، وكذا روي عن سفيان الثوري: كَنِّهِ بأبي مرة، والحاصل من أقوالهم أن دعوتهما له تكون بكلام رقيق لين سهل رفيق؛ ليكون أوقع في النفوس وأبلغ وأنجع؛ كما قال تعالى:*﴿** ٱدْعُ إِلِىٰ سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِٱلْحِكْمَةِ وَٱلْمَوْعِظَةِ ٱلْحَسَنَةِ وَجَـٰدِلْهُم بِٱلَّتِى هِىَ أَحْسَنُ**﴾* ]النحل: 125[.  وقوله: ﴿ لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَىٰ ﴾ أي: لعله يرجع عما هو فيه من الضلال والهلكة، ﴿ أو يخشى ﴾ ، أي: يوجد طاعة من خشية ربه، كما قال تعالى: ﴿ لِّمَنْ أَرَادَ أَن يَذَّكَّرَ أَوْ يَخْشَىٰ ﴾ فالتذكر: الرجوع عن المحذور، والخشية: تحصيل الطاعة، وقال الحسن البصري: ﴿ لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَىٰ ﴾ يقول: لا تقل أنت يا موسى وأخوك هارون: أهلكه قبل أن أعذر إليه، وههنا نذكر شعر زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل، ويروى لأمية بن أبي الصلت فيما ذكره ابن إسحاق:
 *وأنتَ الذي من فَضْل مَنّ ورحمةٍ*
*بعثتَ إلى موسى رسولاً مُناديا*
*فقلت لهُ: فاذهبْ وهارونَ فادعُوَا*
*إلى الله فرعونَ الذي كان باغيا*
*فقولا له: هل أنتَ سَوَّيْتَ هذهِ*
*بلا وَتِدٍ حتى استقلَّتْ كما هِيا؟*
*وقولا له: آأنْتَ رَفَّعْتَ هذه*
*بلا عَمَدٍ؟ أرفقْ إذنَ بكَ بانِيا؟*
*وقولا له: آأنْتَ سوَّيْتَ وسطَها*
*مُنيراً إذا ما جنَّهُ الليلُ هاديا؟*
*وقولا له: مَنْ يخرجُ الشمسَ بكرةً*
*فيصبحُ ما مَسَّت من الأرضِ ضاحِيا؟*
*وقولا له: من ينبتُ الحَبَّ في الثَّرَى*
*فيصبحُ منهُ البقلُ يهتز رابِيا*
*ويخرجُ منهُ حبه في رؤوسِهِ؟*
*ففي ذاك آياتٌ لمنْ كانَ واعيا*
 
*وفي ظلال القرآن لسيد قطب*: « اذهبا إلى فرعون فقد طغى وتجبر وعتا { فقولا له قولاً ليناً } فالقول اللين لا يثير العزة بالإثم؛ ولا يهيج الكبرياء الزائف الذي يعيش به الطغاة. ومن شأنه أن يوقظ القلب فيتذكر ويخشى عاقبة الطغيان. اذهبا إليه غير يائسين من هدايته، راجيين أن يتذكر ويخشى. فالداعية الذي ييأس من اهتداء أحد بدعوته لا يبلغها بحرارة، ولا يثبت عليها في وجه الجحود والإنكار. وإن الله ليعلم ما يكون من فرعون. ولكن الأخذ بالأسباب في الدعوات وغيرها لا بد منه. والله يحاسب الناس على ما يقع منهم بعد أن يقع في عالمهم. وهو عالم بأنه سيكون. فعلمه تعالى بمستقيل الحوادث كعلمه بالحاضر منها والماضي في درجة سواء. ». 
وكذلك اقتباسا من تفسير سيد قطب للآية 125 من سورة النحل : ﴿ ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن، إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله، وهو أعلم بالمهتدين. وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به، ولئن صبرتم لهو خير للصابرين. واصبر وما صبرك إلا بالله. ولا تحزن عليهم ولا تك في ضيق مما يمكرون. إن الله مع الذين اتقوا، والذين هم محسنون ﴾.. يقول صاحب الظلال رحمه الله: « على هذه الأسس يرسي القرآن الكريم قواعد الدعوة ومبادئها، ويعين وسائلها وطرائقها، ويرسم المنهج للرسول الكريم، وللدعاة من بعده بدينه القويم فلننظر في دستور الدعوة الذي شرعه الله في هذا القرآن. إن الدعوة دعوة إلى سبيل الله. لا لشخص الداعي ولا لقومه. فليس للداعي من دعوته إلا أنه يؤدي واجبه لله، لا فضل له يتحدث به، لا على الدعوة ولا على من يهتدون به، وأجره بعد ذلك على الله. والدعوة بالحكمة، والنظر في أحوال المخاطبين وظروفهم، والقدر الذي يبينه لهم في كل مرة حتى لا يثقل عليهم ولا يشق بالتكاليف قبل استعداد النفوس لها، والطريقة التي يخاطبهم بها، والتنويع في هذه الطريقة حسب مقتضياتها. فلا تستبد به الحماسة والاندفاع والغيرة فيتجاوز الحكمة في هذا كله وفي سواه. وبالموعظة الحسنة التي تدخل إلى القلوب برفق، وتتعمق المشاعر بلطف، لا بالزجر والتأنيب في غير موجب، ولا بفضح الأخطاء التي قد تقع عن جهل أو حسن نية. فإن الرفق في الموعظة كثيراً ما يهدي القلوب الشاردة، ويؤلف القلوب النافرة، ويأتي بخير من الزجر والتأنيب والتوبيخ. وبالجدل بالتي هي أحسن. بلا تحامل على المخالف ولا ترذيل له وتقبيح. حتى يطمئن إلى الداعي ويشعر أن ليس هدفه هو الغلبة في الجدل، ولكن الإقناع والوصول إلى الحق. فالنفس البشرية لها كبرياؤها وعنادها، وهي لا تنزل عن الرأي الذي تدافع عنه إلا بالرفق، حتى لا تشعر بالهزيمة، وسرعان ما تختلط على النفس قيمة الرأي وقيمتها هي عند الناس، فتعتبر التنازل عن الرأي تنازلاً عن هيبتها واحترامها وكيانها. والجدل بالحسنى هو الذي يطامن من هذه الكبرياء الحساسة، ويشعر المجادل أن ذاته مصونة، وقيمته كريمة، وأن الداعي لا يقصد إلا كشف الحقيقة في ذاتها، والاهتداء إليها. في سبيل الله، لا في سبيل ذاته ونصرة رأيه وهزيمة الرأي الآخر! ولكي يطامن الداعية من حماسته واندفاعه يشير النص القرآني إلى أن الله هو الأعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو الأعلم بالمهتدين. فلا ضرورة للجاجة في الجدل إنما هو البيان والأمر بعد ذلك لله. هذا هو منهج الدعوة ودستورها ما دام الأمر في دائرة الدعوة باللسان والجدل بالحجة. فأما إذا وقع الاعتداء على أهل الدعوة فإن الموقف يتغير، فالاعتداء عمل مادي يدفع بمثله إعزازاً لكرامة الحق، ودفعاً لغلبة الباطل، على ألا يتجاوز الرد على الاعتداء حدوده إلى التمثيل والتفظيع، فالإسلام دين العدل والاعتدال، ودين السلم والمسالمة، إنما يدفع عن نفسه وأهله البغي ولا يبغي { وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به }. وليس ذلك بعيداً عن دستور الدعوة فهو جزء منه. فالدفع عن الدعوة في حدود القصد والعدل يحفظ لها كرامتها وعزتها، فلا تهون في نفوس الناس. والدعوة المهينة لا يعتنقها أحد، ولا يثق أنها دعوة الله. فالله لا يترك دعوته مهينة لا تدفع عن نفسها، والمؤمنون بالله لا يقبلون الضيم وهم دعاة لله والعزة لله جميعاً. ثم إنهم أمناء على إقامة الحق في هذه الأرض وتحقيق العدل بين الناس، وقيادة البشرية إلى الطريق القويم، فكيف ينهضون بهذا كله وهم يعاقبون فلا يعاقبون، ويعتدى عليهم فلا يردون؟!. ومع تقرير قاعدة القصاص بالمثل، فإن القرآن الكريم يدعو إلى العفو والصبر، حين يكون المسلمون قادرين على دفع الشر ووقف العدوان، في الحالات التي قد يكون العفو فيها والصبر أعمق أثراً . وأكثر فائدة للدعوة. فأشخاصهم لا وزن لها إذا كانت مصلحة الدعوة تؤثر العفو والصبر. فأما إذا كان العفو والصبر يهينان دعوة الله ويرخصانها، فالقاعدة الأولى هي الأولى. ولأن الصبر يحتاج إلى مقاومة للانفعال، وضبط للعواطف، وكبت للفطرة، فإن القرآن يصله بالله ويزين عقباه: { ولئن صبرتم لهو خير للصابرين. واصبر وما صبرك إلا بالله }.. فهو الذي يعين على الصبر وضبط النفس، والاتجاه إليه هو الذي يطامن من الرغبة الفطرية في رد الاعتداء بمثله والقصاص له بقدره. ويوصي القرآن الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وهي وصية لكل داعية من بعده، الا يأخذه الحزن إذا رأى الناس لا يهتدون، فإنما عليه واجبه يؤديه، والهدى والضلال بيد الله، وفق سنته في فطرة النفوس واستعداداتها واتجاهاتها ومجاهدتها للهدى أو للضلال. وألا يضيق صدره بمكرهم فإنما هو داعية لله، فالله حافظه من المكر والكيد، لا يدعه للماكرين الكائدين وهو مخلص في دعوته لا يبتغي من ورائها شيئاً لنفسه.. ولقد يقع به الأذى لامتحان صبره، ويبطئ عليه النصر لابتلاء ثقته بربه، ولكن العاقبة مظنونة ومعروفة { إن الله مع الذين اتقوا والذين هم محسنون } ومن كان الله معه فلا عليه ممن يكيدون وممن يمكرون. هذا هو دستور الدعوة إلى الله كما رسمه الله. والنصر مرهون باتباعه كما وعد الله. ومن أصدق من الله ؟ .«. 
يعقب *فضيلة الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد* على شرح الآية بقوله: الآن ماذا يحصل نتيجة الفهم الخاطئ لهذه الآية؟ الذي يحصل -أيها الإخوة- أن الناس صاروا يخلطون بين مضمون الإسلام وبين الأسلوب، أو المنهج الذي تعرض به حقائق الإسلام، ما معنى: ﴿ قَوْلاً لَيِّناً ﴾ [طه:44]؟ أي: يكون أسلوب الإنسان في الخطاب ليناً، درجة الخطاب، مستوى الخطاب، القالب الذي تقدم به الحقائق وليست الحقائق نفسها، فالقالب الذي يقدم به الحقائق والصورة التي تعرض بها الحقائق، والإطار -اختيار الألفاظ والمفردات والتراكيب والعبارات- هذا لين، هذا مأمور فيه باللين واختيار الألفاظ والتراكيب والعبارات والجمل التي تدل على الموضوع، هذا الذي فيه لين، أما أن نقول: إن الحقائق نفسها هي التي نلين فيها فهذا من الضلال، والعياذ بالله! فالآن الناس ينقلون هذا المفهوم: ﴿ فَقُولا لَهُ قَوْلاً لَيِّناً ﴾ [طه:44] ينقلونه من الأسلوب إلى المضمون، المفروض أن يكون الأسلوب ليناً، وليس المضمون يعني: أنت الآن إذا عرضت حقيقة من حقائق الإسلام، حكم معين بأسلوب ما، فقال الشخص الآخر: لا. أنا أرفض هذا الحكم، هل تقول: حسناً يا أخي ليس هناك مانع، الزنا ليس حرام، حسناً ليس هو حراماً، بعض الناس سبحان الله! كما يقول صاحب الظلال رحمة الله تعالى عليه، يعني: يعرضون أحكام الإسلام على الناس كأنهم يربتون على أكتافهم ويتدسسون إليهم بالإسلام تدسساً. يعني: كأن الواحد منهم خجلان من الأحكام التي يقولها للناس، ولذلك هو يعرض شيئاً، ويترك شيئاً، ويعلن شيئاً، ويخفي أشياء، وهكذا يتدسس تدسس كأن أحكام الإسلام عار وخزي وخجل. فهذا -أيها الإخوة- من الضلال، فمن أكبر الانحرافات في الدعوة إلى الله أن نخلط بين الرقة في الأسلوب واللين في الحقائق والمضامين، فإن هذه الأمور إذا اختلطت صار المنكر معروفاً، والمعروف منكراً، وصارت أحكام الإسلام كلها مرنة من هذه المرونة الشيطانية التي كلها تنازل عن حقائق الإسلام، وتغيير وقلب للأمور وتسميتها بغير مسمياتها كلها انطلاقاً من هذه الأفهام الخاطئة لمثل قول الله: ﴿ ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ ﴾ [النحل:125] أو ﴿ فَقُولا لَهُ قَوْلاً لَيِّناً ﴾ [طه:44].

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة طه مع الآيات 123-126*

قال تعالى: ﴿ قَالَ اهْبِطَا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُم مِّنِّي هُدًى فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلا يَضِلُّ وَلا يَشْقَى (123) *وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى (124)**قَالَ رَبِّ لِمَ حَشَرْتَنِي أَعْمَى وَقَدْ كُنتُ بَصِيرًا (125)**قَالَ كَذَلِكَ أَتَتْكَ آيَاتُنَا فَنَسِيتَهَا وَكَذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ تُنسَى (126)* ﴾ طه: 123-126

في تفسير ابن كثير: يقول تعالى لآدم وحواء وإبليس: اهبطوا منها جميعاً، أي من الجنة كلكم، وقد بسطنا ذلك في سورة البقرة *{ بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ }* [البقرة: 36] قال: آدم وذريته، وإبليس وذريته. وقوله: { فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُم مِّنِّى هُدًى } قال أبو العالية: الأنبياء والرسل والبيان { فَمَنِ ٱتَّبَعَ هُدَاىَ فَلاَ يَضِلُّ وَلاَ يَشْقَىٰ } قال ابن عباس: لا يضل في الدنيا، ولا يشقى في الآخرة { وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِى } أي: خالف أمري وما أنزلته على رسولي، أعرض عنه وتناساه، وأخذ من غيره هداه { فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكاً } أي: ضنكاً في الدنيا، فلا طمأنينة له، ولا انشراح لصدره، بل صدره ضيق حرج لضلاله، وإن تنعم ظاهره، ولبس ما شاء، وأكل ما شاء، وسكن حيث شاء، فإن قلبه ما لم يخلص إلى اليقين والهدى، فهو في قلق وحيرة وشك، فلا يزال في ريبة يتردد، فهذا من ضنك المعيشة. قال علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس: { فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكاً } قال: الشقاء. وقال العوفي عن ابن عباس: { فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكاً } قال: كل ما أعطيته عبداً من عبادي، قل أو كثر، لا يتقيني فيه، فلا خير فيه، وهو الضنك في المعيشة، وقال أيضاً: إن قوماً ضلالاً أعرضوا عن الحق، وكانوا في سعة من الدنيا متكبرين، فكانت معيشتهم ضنكاً، وذلك أنهم كانوا يرون أن الله ليس مخلفاً لهم معايشهم من سوء ظنهم بالله والتكذيب، فإذا كان العبد يكذب بالله، ويسيء الظن به، والثقة به، اشتدت عليه معيشته، فذلك الضنك. وقال الضحاك: هو العمل السيىء والرزق الخبيث، وكذا قال عكرمة ومالك بن دينار.
وقال سفيان بن عيينة: عن أبي حازم عن أبي سلمة عن أبي سعيد في قوله: { مَعِيشَةً ضَنكاً } قال: يضيق عليه قبره حتى تختلف أضلاعه فيه، وقال أبو حاتم الرازي: النعمان بن أبي عياش يكنى أبا سلمة. وقال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا أبو زرعة، حدثنا صفوان، أنبأنا الوليد، أنبأنا عبد الله بن لهيعة، عن دراج عن أبي الهيثم عن أبي سعيد قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قول الله عز وجل: { فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكاً } قال: ضمة القبر له، والموقوف أصح. وقال ابن أبي حاتم أيضاً: حدثنا الربيع بن سليمان، حدثنا أسد بن موسى، حدثنا ابن لهيعة، حدثنا دراج أبو السمح عن ابن حجيرة، واسمه عبد الرحمن، عن أبي هريرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* " المؤمن في قبره في روضة خضراء، ويفسح له في قبره سبعون ذراعاً، وينور له قبره كالقمر ليلة البدر، أتدرون فيم أنزلت هذه الآية: { فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكاً } ، أتدرون ما المعيشة الضنك؟ "* قالوا: الله ورسوله أعلم. قال:* "* *عذاب الكافر في قبره، والذي نفسي بيده إنه ليسلط عليه تسعة وتسعون تنيناً. أتدرون ما التنين؟ تسعة وتسعون حية، لكل حية سبعة رؤوس، ينفخون في جسمه ويلسعونه ويخدشونه إلى يوم يبعثون** "* رفعه منكر جداً.
وقال البزار: حدثنا محمد بن يحيى الأزدي: حدثنا محمد بن عمرو، حدثنا هشام بن سعد عن سعيد بن أبي هلال عن ابن حجيرة، عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قول الله عز وجل: { فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكاً } قال:* " المعيشة الضنك الذي قال الله إنه يسلط عليه تسعة وتسعون حية ينهشون لحمه حتى تقوم الساعة** "* وقال أيضاً: حدثنا أبو زرعة، حدثنا أبو الوليد، حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن محمد بن عمرو عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم { فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكاً } قال:* " عذاب القبر** "* إسناد جيد.
وقوله: ﴿ وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيـٰمَةِ أَعْمَىٰ ﴾ قال مجاهد وأبو صالح والسدي: لا حجة له، وقال عكرمة: عمي عليه كل شيء إلا جهنم، ويحتمل أن يكون المراد أنه يبعث أو يحشر إلى النار أعمى البصر والبصيرة أيضاً، كما قال تعالى:*﴿** وَنَحْشُرُهُمْ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَـٰمَةِ عَلَىٰ وُجُوهِهِمْ عُمْيًا وَبُكْمًا وَصُمًّا مَّأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ**﴾* ]الإسراء:97[ الآية، ولهذا يقول: ﴿ رَبِّ لِمَ حَشَرْتَنِىۤ أَعْمَىٰ وَقَدْ كُنتُ بَصِيراً ﴾ أي: في الدنيا ﴿ قَالَ كَذَٰلِكَ أَتَتْكَ آيَـٰتُنَا فَنَسِيتَهَا وَكَذٰلِكَ ٱلْيَوْمَ تُنْسَىٰ ﴾ أي: لما أعرضت عن آيات الله، وعاملتها معاملة من لم يذكرها بعد بلاغها إليك، تناسيتها وأعرضت عنها وأغفلتها، كذلك اليوم نعاملك معاملة من ينساك *﴿** فَٱلْيَوْمَ نَنسَـٰهُمْ كَمَا نَسُواْ لِقَآءَ يَوْمِهِمْ هَـٰذَا**﴾* ]الأعراف:51[ فإن الجزاء من جنس العمل. *فأما نسيان لفظ القرآن مع فهم معناه والقيام بمقتضاه، فليس داخلاً في هذا الوعيد الخاص،* وإن كان متوعداً عليه من جهة أخرى، فإنه قد وردت السنة بالنهي الأكيد والوعيد الشديد في ذلك. قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا خلف بن الوليد، حدثنا خالد عن يزيد بن أبي زياد عن عيسى بن فائد عن رجل عن سعد بن عبادة رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* " ما من رجل قرأ القرآن فنسيه، إلا لقي الله يوم يلقاه وهو أجذم** "* ، ثم رواه الإمام أحمد من حديث يزيد بن أبي زياد عن عيسى بن فائد عن عبادة بن الصامت، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر مثله سواء.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة القصص الآية 56*

قال تعالى: ﴿ *إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَاء وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ* ﴾ القصص: ٥٦

في تفسير ابن كثير: يقول تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنك يا محمد { لاَ تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ } أي: ليس إليك ذلك، إنما عليك البلاغ، والله يهدي من يشاء، وله الحكمة البالغة والحجة الدامغة، كما قال تعالى:*﴿**لَّيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ وَلَـٰكِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَآءُ**﴾* ]البقرة:272[وقال تعالى: ﴿ وَمَآ أَكْثَرُ ٱلنَّاسِ وَلَوْ حَرَصْتَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ ﴾ وهذه الآية أخص من هذا كله، فإنه قال: { إِنَّكَ لاَ تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَـٰكِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَآءُ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِٱلْمُهْتَدِين   } أي: هو أعلم بمن يستحق الهداية ممن يستحق الغواية، وقد ثبت في " الصحيحين ": أنها نزلت في أبي طالب عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد كان يحوطه وينصره، ويقوم في صفه ويحبه حباً شديداً طبعياً لا شرعياً، فلما حضرته الوفاة، وحان أجله، دعاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الإيمان والدخول في الإسلام، فسبق القدر فيه، واختطف من يده، فاستمر على ما كان عليه من الكفر، ولله الحكمة التامة. قال الزهري: حدثني سعيد بن المسيب عن أبيه، وهو المسيب بن حزن المخزومي رضي الله عنه قال: لما حضرت أبا طالب الوفاة، جاءه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فوجد عنده أبا جهل بن هشام وعبد الله بن أبي أمية بن المغيرة، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " يا عم قل: لا إله إلا الله، كلمة أحاج لك بها عند الله** "* فقال أبو جهل وعبد الله بن أبي أمية: يا أبا طالب أترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب؟ فلم يزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعرضها عليه، ويعودان له بتلك المقالة، حتى كان آخر ما قال: هو على ملة عبد المطلب، وأبى أن يقول: لا إله إلا الله، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " والله لأستغفرن لك ما لم أنه عنك** "* فأنزل الله تعالى:*{* *مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُوۤاْ أَن يَسْتَغْفِرُواْ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوۤاْ أُوْلِي قُرْبَىٰ** }*[التوبة: 113] وأنزل في أبي طالب: { إِنَّكَ لاَ تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَـٰكِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَآءُ } أخرجاه من حديث الزهري، وهكذا رواه مسلم في " صحيحه " ، والترمذي من حديث يزيد بن كيسان عن أبي حازم عن أبي هريرة قال: لما حضرت وفاة أبي طالب، أتاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال:* " يا عماه قل: لا إله إلاَّ الله، أشهد لك بها يوم القيامة** "* فقال:  لولا أن تعيرني بها قريش؛ يقولون: ما حمله عليه إلاَّ جزع الموت، لأقررت بها عينك، لا أقولها إلاَّ لأقر بها عينك، فأنزل الله تعالى: { إِنَّكَ لاَ تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَـٰكِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَآءُ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِٱلْمُهْتَدِين   } وقال الترمذي: حسن غريب، لا نعرفه إلا من حديث يزيد بن كيسان، ورواه الإمام أحمد عن يحيى بن سعيد القطان عن يزيد بن كيسان: حدثني أبو حازم عن أبي هريرة، فذكره بنحوه، وهكذا قال ابن عباس وابن عمر ومجاهد والشعبي وقتادة: إنها نزلت في أبي طالب حين عرض عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقول: لا إله إلا الله، فأبى عليه ذلك، وقال: أي ابن أخي ملة الأشياخ، وكان آخر ما قاله: هو على ملة عبد المطلب.
وقال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا أبي، حدثنا أبو سلمة، حدثنا حماد بن سلمة، حدثنا عبد الله بن عثمان بن خُثَيم عن سعيد بن أبي راشد قال: كان رسول قيصر جاء إلي، قال: كتب معي قيصر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كتاباً، فأتيته، فدفعت الكتاب، فوضعه في حجره، ثم قال:* "* *ممن الرجل؟** "* قلت: من تنوخ. قال:* "* *هل لك في دين أبيك إبراهيم الحنيفية؟** "* قلت: إني رسول قوم وعلى دينهم حتى أرجع إليهم، فضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونظر إلى أصحابه، وقال:* "* *إنك لا تهدي من أحببت، ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء** ".*

وفي تفسير سيد قطب: ورد في الصحيحين أنها نزلت في أبي طالب عم النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وقد كان يحوطه وينصره، ويقف دونه في وجه قريش، ويحميه حتى يبلغ دعوته، ويحتمل في سبيل ذلك مقاطعة قريش له ولبني هاشم وحصارهم في الشعب. ولكنه إنما يفعل ذلك كله حباً لابن أخيه، وحمية وإباء ونخوة. فلما حضرته الوفاة دعاه رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إلى الإيمان والدخول في الإسلام، فلم يكتب الله له هذا، لما يعلمه سبحانه من أمره..
قال الزهري: حدثني سعيد بن المسيب عن أبيه وهو المسيب بن حزن المخزومي ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال: لما حضرت أبا طالب الوفاة جاءه رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فوجد عنده أبا جهل بن هشام وعبد الله بن أمية ابن المغيرة. فقال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " يا عم قل: لا إله إلا الله كلمة أحاج لك بها عند الله** "* فقال أبو جهل وعبد الله بن أمية: يا أبا طالب أترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب؟ فلم يزل رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ يعرضها عليه ويعودان له بتلك المقالة حتى كان آخر ما قال: على ملة عبد المطلب. وأبى أن يقول: لا إله إلا الله. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ:*" والله لأستغفرن لك ما لم أنه عنك** "* فأنزل الله تعالى: { ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولي قربى }. وأنزل في أبي طالب: { إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء }... (أخرجاه في الصحيحين من حديث الزهري). ورواه مسلم في صحيحه والترمذي من حديث يزيد بن كيسان عن أبي حازم عن أبي هريرة قال:*"* *لما حضرت وفاة أبي طالب أتاه رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فقال: يا عماه. قل: لا إله إلا الله أشهد لك بها يوم القيامة** "* فقال:  لولا أن تعيرني بها قريش يقولون: ما حمله عليها إلا جزع الموت لأقررت بها عينك. لا أقولها إلا لأقر بها عينك ". ونزل قول الله تعالى: ﴿ إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وهو أعلم بالمهتدين﴾. وروى عن ابن عباس وابن عمر ومجاهد والشعبي وقتادة أنها نزلت في أبي طالب. وكان آخر ما قاله: هو على ملة عبد المطلب. وإن الإنسان ليقف أمام هذا الخبر مأخوذاً بصرامة هذا الدين واستقامته. فهذا عم رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وكافله وحاميه والذائد عنه، لا يكتب الله له الإيمان، على شدة حبه لرسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وشدة حب رسول الله له أن يؤمن. ذلك أنه إنما قصد إلى عصبية القرابة وحب الأبوة، ولم يقصد إلى العقيدة. وقد علم الله هذا منه، فلم يقدر له ما كان يحبه له رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ويرجوه. فأخرج هذا الأمر ـ أمر الهداية ـ من حصة رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وجعله خاصاً بإرادته سبحانه وتقديره. وما على الرسول إلا البلاغ. وما على الداعين بعده إلا النصيحة. والقلوب بعد ذلك بين أصابع الرحمن، والهدى والضلال وفق ما يعلمه من قلوب العباد واستعدادهم للهدى أو الضلال. اهـ

وتعليقا على شرح الآية وفهمها الصحيح أنقل لك مما تناوله فضيلة الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد في محاضرته القيمة : تجد أن الناس غالباً يحتجون بهذه الآية في احتجاجات خاطئة، مثلاً: عندما يرون داعياً إلى الله عز وجل يدعو الناس، ويتعب ويبذل الجهد، يأتي شخص من هؤلاء المخذلين والمثبطين فيقول: يا أخي! لماذا تتعب نفسك؟ لماذا تدعو؟ ولماذا تنصح؟ يا أخي!  إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ  [القصص:56].. اترك الناس، تريد أن تهديهم بالقوة؟! أعرض عن هذا واشتغل بأي شغل آخر وهكذا. من واقع ماذا؟ يقول:  إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ  [القصص:56] وهو يخلط تماماً وليس عنده أصلاً أي فكرة في التفريق بين هداية الدلالة والإرشاد وهداية التوفيق، وهذا الجهل أصلاً في الفرق بين أنواع الهداية، وهو الذي يعرض الناس للوقوع في هذه المزالق، والإنكار على الصالحين بمثل هذه الآيات، يقول: لماذا تتعب نفسك وليس هناك فائدة؟ بل إنه أحياناً تجد أن العاصي الذي تدعوه وصاحب المنكر إذا جئت تذكره وتنصحه، يقول لك: تريد أن تهديني بالقوة؟!  إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ  [القصص:56] سبحان الله! يأتي بهذه الآية ويضعها ستاراً ويدافع بها عن نفسه يقول: تريد أن تهديني بالقوة؟!  إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ  [القصص:56]. يا أخي! الهداية بيد الله، وتقول لهذا الرجل من الناس الذين طبع الله على قلوبهم فأصمهم وأعمى أبصارهم: انظر في سبب النزول دائماً، فإنها من الأمور المهمة جداً، كيف نزلت هذه الآية؟ وفيمن نزلت؟ وما مناسبة النزول؟ روى الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبيه قال: ( لما حضرت أبا طالب الوفاة -عم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم- جاءه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فوجد عنده أبو جهل ، و عبد الله بن أبي أمية بن المغيرة ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا عمِ! قل لا إله إلا الله كلمةً أشهد لك بها عند الله، فقال أبو جهل و عبد الله بن أبي أمية: يا أبا طالب! أترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب ، فلم يزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعرضها عليه ويعيد له تلك المقالة حتى قال أبو طالب -آخر كلامه-: هو على ملة عبد المطلب) اختار الكفر-والعياذ بالله- لأن الناس هؤلاء يضغطون على رأسه. 
لولا الملامة أو حذار مسبة                لوجدتني سمحاً بذاك مبيناً
فهو خشي الملامة والمسبة، وخشي أن يعيره الناس، يقولون: ترك دين آبائه وأجداده، وأبى أن يقول لا إله إلا الله، ومات، فماذا قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قال: (أما والله لأستغفرن لك ما لم أنه عنك)، فأنزل الله: ﴿ مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُولِي قُرْبَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ ﴾ [التوبة:113] وأنزل الله في أبي طالب -هذه تكملة الرواية-: ﴿ إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ  [القصص:56]) أنزلها الله في أبي طالب فقال للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:  إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ ﴾ [القصص:56] هل هذه الآية نزلت قبل أن يبذل الرسول جهداً في دعوة أبي طالب ؟ هل نزلت هذه الآية بعد أن قطع الرسول مرحلة في دعوة أبي طالب ؟ متى نزلت الآية؟ نزلت بعد أن استفرغ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جهده كله في دعوة أبي طالب بالليل والنهار، سراً وعلانيةً، بل حتى على فراش الموت، نزلت هذه الآية بعدما شعر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بنوع من الحزن والندم لمصير هذا الرجل، قال الله عز وجل له: ﴿ إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ ﴾ [القصص:56] بعدما استفرغ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وسعه وطاقته في دعوة أبي طالب نزلت هذه الآية، فانظر كيف يستخدمها الآن هؤلاء المغفلون المغرضون في حجب النور عن الناس، وتثبيط الدعاة إلى الله.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة  الشورى مع الآية 23* 

يقول تعالى: ﴿ذَلِكَ الَّذِي يُبَشِّرُ اللَّهُ عِبَادَهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ *قُل لّا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا إِلاَّ الْمَوَدَّةَ فِي الْقُرْبَى* وَمَن يَقْتَرِفْ حَسَنَةً نَّزِدْ لَهُ فِيهَا حُسْنًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ﴾الشورى: ٢٣

في تفسير ابن كثير: يقول تعالى لما ذكر روضات الجنات لعباده الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات: { ذَلِكَ ٱلَّذِى يُبَشِّرُ ٱللَّهُ عِبَادَهُ ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّـٰلِحَـٰت  ِ } أي: هذا حاصل لهم، كائن لا محالة ببشارة الله تعالى لهم به. وقوله عز وجل: { قُل لاَّ أَسْـأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْراً إِلاَّ ٱلْمَوَدَّةَ فِى ٱلْقُرْبَىٰ } أي: قل يا محمد لهؤلاء المشركين من كفار قريش: لا أسألكم على هذا البلاغ والنصح لكم مالاً تعطونيه، وإنما أطلب منكم أن تكفوا شركم عني، وتذروني أبلغ رسالات ربي، إن لم تنصروني،*فلا تؤذوني بما بيني وبينكم من القرابة.* قال البخاري: حدثنا محمد بن بشار، حدثنا محمد بن جعفر، حدثنا شعبة عن عبد الملك بن ميسرة قال: سمعت طاوساً يحدث عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: أنه سئل عن قوله تعالى: إلا المودة في القربى، فقال سعيد بن جبير: قربى آل محمد، فقال ابن عباس: عجلت، إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن بطن من قريش إلا كان له فيهم قرابة، فقال: *إلا أن تصلوا ما بيني وبينكم من القرابة*، انفرد به البخاري، ورواه الإمام أحمد عن يحيى القطان عن شعبة به، وهكذا روى عامر الشعبي والضحاك وعلي بن أبي طلحة والعوفي ويوسف بن مهران وغير واحد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما مثله، وبه قال مجاهد وعكرمة وقتادة والسدي وأبو مالك وعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم وغيرهم.
وقال الحافظ أبو القاسم الطبراني: حدثنا هاشم بن القاسم بن يزيد الطبراني وجعفر القلانسي قالا: حدثنا آدم بن أبي إياس، حدثنا شريك عن خصيف عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: قال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *لا أسألكم عليه أجراً إلا أن تودوني في نفسي؛ لقرابتي منكم، وتحفظوا القرابة التي بيني وبينكم** "* 
وروى الإمام أحمد عن حسن بن موسى، حدثنا قزعة، يعني ابن سويد، وابن أبي حاتم عن أبيه عن مسلم بن إبراهيم عن قزعة بن سويد عن ابن أبي نجيح عن مجاهد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* " لا أسألكم على ما آتيتكم من البينات والهدى أجراً، إلا أن توادوا الله تعالى، وأن تقربوا إليه بطاعته** "* وهكذا روى قتادة عن الحسن البصري مثله، وهذا كأنه تفسير بقول ثان كأنه يقول: *إلا المودة في القربى، أي: إلا أن تعملوا بالطاعة التي تقربكم عند الله زلفى**.*
وقول ثالث، وهو ما حكاه البخاري وغيره رواية عن سعيد بن جبير ما معناه: أنه قال: *معنى ذلك: أن تودوني في قرابتي، أي: تحسنوا إليهم وتبروهم**.*
وقال السدي: عن أبي الديلم قال: لما جيء بعلي بن الحسين رضي الله عنه أسيراً، فأقيم على درج دمشق، قام رجل من أهل الشام فقال: الحمد لله الذي قتلكم واستأصلكم، وقطع قرن الفتنة، فقال له علي بن الحسين رضي الله عنه: أقرأت القرآن؟ قال: نعم، قال: أقرأت آل حم؟ قال: قرأت القرآن ولم أقرأ آل حم؟ قال: ما قرأت: ﴿ قُل لاَّ أَسْـئَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْراً إِلاَّ ٱلْمَوَدَّةَ فِى ٱلْقُرْبَىٰ﴾ قال: وإنكم لأنتم هم؟ قال: نعم. وقال أبو إسحق السبيعي: سألت عمرو بن شعيب عن قوله تبارك وتعالى: ﴿ قُل لاَّ أَسْـئَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْراً إِلاَّ ٱلْمَوَدَّةَ فِى ٱلْقُرْبَىٰ ﴾ فقال: قربى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رواهما ابن جرير.
ثم قال ابن جرير: حدثنا أبو كريب، حدثنا مالك بن إسماعيل، حدثنا عبد السلام، حدثني يزيد بن أبي زياد عن مقسم عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، قال: قالت الأنصار: فعلنا وفعلنا، وكأنهم فخروا، فقال ابن عباس، أو العباس رضي الله عنهما ــــ شك عبد السلام ــــ: لنا الفضل عليكم، فبلغ ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأتاهم في مجالسهم فقال:* " يا معشر الأنصار ألم تكونوا أذلة فأعزكم الله بي؟** "* قالوا: بلى يا رسول الله قال صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *ألم تكونوا ضلالاً فهداكم الله بي؟** "* قالوا: بلى يا رسول الله قال:* " أفلا تجيبوني؟** "* قالوا: ما نقول يا رسول الله؟ قال:* " ألا تقولون: ألم يخرجك قومك فآويناك؟ أولم يكذبوك فصدقناك؟ أولم يخذلوك فنصرناك؟** "* قال:  فما زال صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول حتى جثوا على الركب، وقالوا: أموالنا في أيدينا لله ولرسوله، قال: فنزلت ﴿ قُل لاَّ أَسْـئَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْراً إِلاَّ ٱلْمَوَدَّةَ فِى ٱلْقُرْبَىٰ ﴾ وهكذا رواه ابن أبي حاتم عن علي بن الحسين عن عبد المؤمن بن علي، عن عبد السلام عن يزيد بن أبي زياد، وهو ضعيف، بإسناده مثله، أو قريباً منه. وفي الصحيحين في قسم غنائم حنين قريب من هذا السياق، ولكن ليس فيه ذكر نزول هذه الآية، وذكر نزولها في المدينة فيه نظر؛ لأن السورة مكية، وليس يظهر بين هذه الآية وهذا السياق مناسبة، والله أعلم.
وقال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا علي بن الحسين، حدثنا رجل سماه، حدثنا حسين الأشقر عن قيس عن الأعمش عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، قال: لما نزلت هذه الآية: { قُل لاَّ أَسْـئَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْراً إِلاَّ ٱلْمَوَدَّةَ فِى ٱلْقُرْبَىٰ } قالوا: يا رسول الله من هؤلاء الذين أمر الله بمودتهم؟ قال:* " فاطمة وولدها رضي الله عنهما** "* وهذا إسناد ضعيف، فيه مبهم لا يعرف، عن شيخ شيعي مخترق، وهو حسين الأشقر، ولا يقبل خبره في هذا المحل، وذكر نزول الآية في المدينة بعيد؛ فإنها مكية، ولم يكن إذ ذاك لفاطمة رضي الله عنها أولاد بالكلية؛ فإنها لم تتزوج بعلي رضي الله عنه إلا بعد بدر من السنة الثانية من الهجرة.
والحق تفسير هذه الآية بما فسرها به حبر الأمة وترجمان القرآن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما؛ كما رواه عنه البخاري، ولا ننكر الوصاة بأهل البيت والأمر بالإحسان إليهم واحترامهم وإكرامهم، فإنهم من ذرية طاهرة من أشرف بيت وجد على وجه الأرض فخراً وحسباً ونسباً، ولا سيما إذا كانوا متبعين للسنة النبوية الصحيحة الواضحة الجلية؛ كما كان عليه سلفهم؛ كالعباس وبنيه، وعلي وأهل ذريته رضي الله عنهم أجمعين.
وقد ثبت في الصحيح: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في خطبته بغدير خم:* " إني تارك فيكم الثقلين: كتاب الله، وعترتي، وإنهما لم يفترقا حتى يردا علي الحوض** "* وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا يزيد بن هارون، أخبرنا إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن يزيد بن أبي زياد، عن عبد الله بن الحارث عن العباس بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه قال: قلت: يا رسول الله إن قريشاً إذا لقي بعضهم بعضاً، لقوهم ببشر حسن، وإذا لقونا، لقونا بوجوه لا نعرفها، قال: فغضب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غضباً شديداً، وقال:* " والذي نفسي بيده لا يدخل قلب الرجل الإيمان حتى يحبكم لِلَّه ورسوله** "* ثم قال أحمد: حدثنا جرير عن يزيد بن أبي زياد، عن عبد الله بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب بن ربيعة، قال: دخل العباس رضي الله عنه على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: إنّا لنخرج فنرى قريشاً تحدث، فإذا رأونا سكتوا، فغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ودر عرق بين عينيه، ثم قال صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *والله لا يدخل قلب امرىء مسلم إيمان حتى يحبكم لله ولقرابتي** "* ، وقال البخاري: حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب، حدثنا خالد، حدثنا شعبة عن واقد قال: سمعت أبي يحدث عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن أبي بكر ــــ هو الصديق ــــ رضي الله عنه قال: ارقبوا محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم في أهل بيته. وفي الصحيح: أن الصديق رضي الله عنه قال لعلي رضي الله عنه: والله لقرابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحب إلي أن أصل من قرابتي. وقال عمر بن الخطاب للعباس رضي الله عنهما: والله لإسلامك يوم أسلمت كان أحب إلي من إسلام الخطاب لو أسلم؛ لأن إسلامك كان أحب إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من إسلام الخطاب. فحال الشيخين رضي الله عنهما هو الواجب على كل أحد أن يكون كذلك، ولهذا كانا أفضل المؤمنين بعد النبيين والمرسلين رضي الله عنهما وعن سائر الصحابة أجمعين.
وقال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عن أبي حيان التيمي، حدثني يزيد بن حيان قال: انطلقت أنا وحصين بن ميسرة وعمر بن مسلم إلى زيد بن أرقم رضي الله عنه، فلما جلسنا إليه، قال حصين: لقد لقيت يا زيد خيراً كثيراً، رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسمعت حديثه، وغزوت معه، وصليت معه، لقد رأيت يا زيد خيراً كثيراً، حدثنا يا زيد ما سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا بن أخي لقد كبر سني، وقدم عهدي، ونسيت بعض الذي كنت أعي من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فما حدثتكم، فاقبلوه، وما لا، فلا تكلفونيه، ثم قال رضي الله عنه: قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوماً خطيباً فينا بماء يدعى خماً بين مكة والمدينة، فحمد الله تعالى وأثنى عليه وذكر ووعظ، ثم قال صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *أما بعد، أيها الناس إنما أنا بشر يوشك أن يأتيني رسول ربي فأجيب، وإني تارك فيكم الثقلين: أولهما كتاب الله تعالى، فيه الهدى والنور، فخذوا بكتاب الله واستمسكوا به** "* فحث على كتاب الله، ورغب فيه، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *وأهل بيتي، أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي، أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي** "* فقال له حصين: ومن أهل بيته يا زيد؟ أليس نساؤه من أهل بيته؟ قال: إن نساءه لسن من أهل بيته، ولكن أهل بيته من حرم عليه الصدقة بعده، قال: ومن هم؟ قال: هم آل علي وآل عقيل وآل جعفر وآل العباس رضي الله عنهم، قال: أكلّ هؤلاء حرم عليه الصدقة؟ قال: نعم، وهكذا رواه مسلم والنسائي من طرق يزيد بن حيّان به.
وقال أبو عيسى الترمذي: حدثنا علي بن المنذر الكوفي، حدثنا محمد بن فضيل، حدثنا الأعمش عن عطية عن أبي سعيد، والأعمش عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت، عن زيد بن أرقم رضي الله عنه، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *إني تارك فيكم ما إن تمسكتم به لن تضلوا بعدي: أحدهما أعظم من الآخر**:* * كتاب الله حبل ممدود من السماء إلى الأرض، والآخر عترتي أهل بيتي، ولن يفترقا حتى يردا علي الحوض، فانظروا كيف تخلفوني فيهما** "* تفرد بروايته ثم قال: هذا حديث حسن غريب. وقال الترمذي أيضاً: حدثنا نصر بن عبد الرحمن الكوفي، حدثنا زيد بن الحسن عن جعفر بن محمد بن الحسن عن أبيه عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما قال: رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجته يوم عرفة، وهو على ناقته القصواء يخطب، فسمعته يقول:*"* *يا أيها الناس إني تركت فيكم ما إن أخذتم به لن تضلوا: كتاب الله، وعترتي أهل بيتي** "* تفرد به الترمذي أيضاً، وقال: حسن غريب، وفي الباب عن أبي ذر وأبي سعيد وزيد بن أرقم وحذيفة ابن أسيد رضي الله عنهم. ثم قال الترمذي أيضاً: حدثنا أبو داود سليمان بن الأشعث، حدثنا يحيى بن معين، حدثنا هشام بن يوسف عن عبد الله بن سليمان النوفلي، عن محمد بن علي بن عبد الله بن عباس عن أبيه عن جده عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهم، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *أحبوا الله تعالى لما يغذوكم من نعمه، وأحبوني بحب الله، وأحبوا أهل بيتي بحبي** "* ثم قال: حسن غريب، إنما نعرفه من هذا الوجه، وقد أوردنا أحاديث أخر عند قوله تعالى:*﴿** إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ ٱللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنكُـمُ ٱلرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ ٱلْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيــراً**﴾* ]الأحزاب:33]بما أغنى عن إعادتها ههنا، ولله الحمد والمنة. وقال الحافظ أبو يعلى:  حدثنا سويد بن سعيد، حدثنا مفضل بن عبد الله عن أبي إسحاق عن حنش، قال:  سمعت أبا ذر رضي الله عنه، وهو آخذ بحلقة الباب يقول: يا أيها الناس من عرفني فقد عرفني، ومن أنكرني، فأنا أبو ذر، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:* " إنما مثل أهل بيتي فيكم كمثل سفينة نوح عليه الصلاة والسلام، من دخلها نجا، ومن تخلف عنها هلك** "* هذا بهذا الإسناد ضعيف.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة التغابن مع الآيات 14- 18*

قال تعالى: ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا *إِنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِكُمْ وَأَوْلادِكُمْ عَدُوًّا لَّكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُمْ* وَإِن تَعْفُوا وَتَصْفَحُوا وَتَغْفِرُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ (14) إِنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ وَاللَّهُ عِندَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ (15) *فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ* وَاسْمَعُوا وَأَطِيعُوا وَأَنفِقُوا خَيْرًا لّأَنفُسِكُمْ وَمَن يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ (16) إِن تُقْرِضُوا اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا يُضَاعِفْهُ لَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ شَكُورٌ حَلِيمٌ (17) عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (18) ﴾ التغابن: 14-18

في تفسير ابن كثير: يقول تعالى مخبراً عن الأزواج والأولاد: أن منهم من هو عدو الزوج والوالد، *بمعنى: أنه يلتهي به عن العمل الصالح*؛ كقوله تعالى: *{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تُلْهِكُمْ أَمْوَٰلُكُمْ وَلاَ أَوْلَـٰدُكُمْ عَن ذِكْرِ ٱللَّهِ وَمَن يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْخَـٰسِرُون   }* [المنافقون: 9] ولهذا قال تعالى ههنا: *{ فَٱحْذَرُوهُمْ } قال ابن زيد: يعني: على دينكم*، وقال مجاهد: { إِنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَٰجِكُمْ وَأَوْلـٰدِكُمْ عَدُوّاً لَّكُمْ } قال: يحمل الرجل على قطيعة الرحم أو معصية ربه فلا يستطيع الرجل مع حبه إلا أن يطيعه. وقال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا أبي، حدثنا محمد بن خلف العسقلاني، حدثنا الفريابي، حدَّثنا إسرائيل، حدثنا سماك بن حرب عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس وسأله رجل عن هذه الآية: { يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُوۤاْ إِنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَٰجِكُمْ وَأَوْلـٰدِكُمْ عَدُوّاً لَّكُمْ فَٱحْذَرُوهُمْ } ، قال: *فهؤلاء رجال أسلموا من مكة*، فأرادوا أن يأتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأبى أزواجهم وأولادهم أن يَدَعوهم، فلما أتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، رأوا الناس قد فقهوا في الدين، فهموا أن يعاقبوهم، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية: { وَإِن تَعْفُواْ وَتَصْفَحُواْ وَتَغْفِرُواْ فَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ } وكذا رواه الترمذي عن محمد بن يحيى عن الفريابي، وهو محمد بن يوسف به، وقال: حسن صحيح. ورواه ابن جرير والطبراني من حديث إسرائيل به، وروي من طريق العوفي عن ابن عباس نحوه، وهكذا قال عكرمة مولاه سواء.
وقوله تعالى: { إِنَّمَآ أَمْوَٰلُكُمْ وَأَوْلَـٰدُكُم   فِتْنَةٌ وَٱللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ } يقول تعالى: إِنما الأموال والأولاد فتنة، أي اختبار وابتلاء من الله تعالى لخلقه؛ ليعلم من يطيعه ممن يعصيه، وقوله تعالى: { وَٱللَّهُ عِندَهُ } أي يوم القيامة { أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ } كما قال تعالى: *{ زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ ٱلشَّهَوَٰتِ مِنَ ٱلنِّسَآءِ وَٱلْبَنِينَ وَٱلْقَنَـٰطِير   ٱلْمُقَنطَرَة  ِ مِنَ ٱلذَّهَبِ وَٱلْفِضَّةِ وَٱلْخَيْلِ ٱلْمُسَوَّمَة  ِ وَٱلأَنْعَـٰمِ وَٱلْحَرْثِ ذَٰلِكَ مَتَـٰعُ ٱلْحَيَوٰةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَٱللَّهُ عِندَهُ حُسْنُ ٱلْمَأَبِ }* [آل عمران: 14] والتي بعدها، وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا زيد بن الحباب، حدثني حسين بن واقد، حدثني عبد الله بن بريدة: سمعت أبا بريدة يقول: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب، فجاء الحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهما عليهما قميصان أحمران يمشيان ويعثران، فنزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المنبر، فحملهما فوضعهما بين يديه، ثم قال:* " صدق الله ورسوله إنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة، نظرت إلى هذين الصبيين يمشيان ويعثران فلم أصبر حتى قطعت حديثي ورفعتهما "* ورواه أهل السنن من حديث حسين بن واقد به، وقال الترمذي: حسن غريب، إنما نعرفه من حديثه.
وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا سريج بن النعمان، حدثنا هشيم، أخبرنا مجالد عن الشعبي، حدثنا الأشعث بن قيس قال: قدمت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في وفد كندة، فقال لي: *"* *هل لك من ولد؟** "* قلت: غلام ولد لي في مخرجي إليك من ابنة جمد، ولوددت أن بمكانه شَبَعَ القوم، فقال:* " لا تقولن ذلك فإن فيهم قرة عين وأجراً إذا قبضوا** "* ، ثم قال:* " ولئن قلت ذاك إنهم لمجبنة محزنة إنهم لمجبنة محزنة** "* تفرد به أحمد. وقال الحافظ أبو بكر البزار: حدثنا محمود بن بكر، حدثنا أبي عن عيسى عن ابن أبي ليلى عن عطية عن أبي سعيد قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " الولد ثمرة القلوب، وإنهم مجبنة مبخلة محزنة** "* ، ثم قال: لا نعرفه إلا بهذا الإسناد. وقال الطبراني: حدثنا هاشم بن مرثد، حدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل بن عياش، حدثني أبي، حدثني ضمضم بن زُرعة، عن شريح بن عبيد، عن أبي مالك الأشعري: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* " ليس عدوك الذي إن قتلته كان فوزاً لك وإن قتلك دخلت الجنة، ولكن الذي لعله عدو لك ولدك الذي خرج من صلبك، ثم أعدى عدو لك مالك الذي ملكت يمينك** "* 
وقوله تعالى: *{ فَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ مَا ٱسْتَطَعْتُمْ }* أي جهدكم وطاقتكم كما ثبت في الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *إذا أمرتكم بأمر، فائتوا منه ما استطعتم، وما نهيتكم عنه فاجتنبوه** "* وقد قال بعض المفسرين كما رواه مالك عن زيد بن أسلم: إن هذه الآية ناسخة للتي في آل عمران، وهي قوله تعالى:*﴿**يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ ٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلاَ تَمُوتُنَّ إِلاَّ وَأَنتُم مُّسْلِمُونَ**﴾* ]آل عمران: 102] قال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا أبو زرعة، حدثني يحيى بن عبد الله بن بكير، حدثني ابن لهيعة، حدثني عطاء هو ابن دينار عن سعيد بن جبير في قوله:*﴿**ٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلاَ تَمُوتُنَّ إِلاَّ وَأَنتُم مُّسْلِمُونَ**﴾* ]آل عمران: 102] قال: لما نزلت هذه الآية، اشتد على القوم العمل، فقاموا حتى ورمت عراقيبهم وتقرحت جباههم، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية تخفيفاً على المسلمين: { فَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ مَا ٱسْتَطَعْتُمْ } فنسخت الآية الأولى.  وروي عن أبي العالية وزيد بن أسلم وقتادة والربيع بن أنس والسدي ومقاتل بن حيان نحو ذلك. وقوله تعالى: { وَٱسْمَعُواْ وَأَطِيعُواْ } أي كونوا منقادين لما يأمركم الله به ورسوله، ولا تحيدوا عنه يمنة ولا يسرة، ولا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله، ولا تتخلفوا عما به أمرتم، ولا تركبوا ما عنه زجرتم.
وقوله تعالى: { وَأَنْفِقُواْ خَيْراً لأَنفُسِكُمْ } أي وابذلوا مما رزقكم الله على الأقارب والفقراء والمساكين وذوي الحاجات، وأحسنوا إلى خلق الله كما أحسن الله إليكم، يكن خيراً لكم في الدنيا والآخرة، وإن لا تفعلوا يكن شراً لكم في الدنيا والآخرة.
وقوله تعالى: { وَمَن يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْمُفْلِحُون  َ } تقدم تفسيره في سورة الحشر، وذكر الأحاديث الواردة في معنى هذه الآية بما أغنى عن إعادته ههنا، ولله الحمد والمنّة، وقوله تعالى: { إِن تُقْرِضُواْ ٱللَّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً يُضَـٰعِفْهُ لَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ } أي مهما أنفقتم من شيء، فهو يخلفه، ومهما تصدقتم من شيء، فعليه جزاؤه، ونزل ذلك منزلة القرض له كما ثبت في الصحيحين: أن الله تعالى يقول:* " من يقرض غير ظلوم ولا عديم** "* ، ولهذا قال تعالى: { يُضَاعِفْهُ لَكُمْ } كما تقدم في سورة البقرة:*﴿**فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ أَضْعَافًا كَثِيرَةً**﴾* ]البقرة:245] ﴿وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ﴾ أي ويكفر عنكم السيئات، ولهذا قال تعالى: ﴿ وَٱللَّهُ شَكُورٌ ﴾ أي يجزي على القليل بالكثير { حَلِيمٌ } أي يصفح ويغفر ويستر ويتجاوز عن الذنوب والزلات والخطايا والسيئات. { عَـٰلِمُ ٱلْغَيْبِ وَٱلشَّهَـٰدَةِ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ } تقدم تفسيره غير مرة. آخر تفسير سورة التغابن، ولله الحمد والمنة.

ومن تعليق الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد على الفهم الصحيح للآيات وما يجنح له كثير من الناس من تأويل باطل قال حفظه الله في محاضرته: تعال معي إلى آية أخرى، وانظر كيف يكون سوء الفهم، وعدم الفهم الصحيح للآية قائداً ودليلاً إلى سوء التطبيق -والعياذ بالله- يقول الله عز وجل:  ﴿ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا وَأَطِيعُوا وَأَنْفِقُوا خَيْراً لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَمَنْ يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ ﴾ [التغابن:16]. ماذا يفهم الآن كثير من المسلمين من هذه الآية؟ إنهم يفهمون أن التقصير في بعض الواجبات وارتكاب بعض المحظورات، والترخص في بعض الأحكام، نأخذ من الرخص مما هب ودب، والتفلت من بعض التكاليف، هذا ليس فيه شيء، لأن الله قال:  ﴿ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ ﴾ [التغابن:16] يعني: إذا استطعت على بعض الأشياء، لا بأس أن تأخذها، وإذا لم تناسب الظروف ولم تساعد الأحوال، لا بأس أن تترك بعض الواجبات، وتتفلت من بعض الأحكام، وإذا وقعت في بعض المنكرات، فلا بأس أيضاً وهكذا، ويبرر هؤلاء الناس حالهم بهذه الآية، فيقولون: ﴿ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ ﴾ [التغابن:16]. كثير من الناس تناقشه في الواقع الفاسد، يقول: يا أخي! ﴿ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ ﴾ [التغابن:16] وهذه استطاعتي. إذاً: عندما تأتي لتفهم هذه الآية:  ﴿ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ ﴾  [التغابن:16] إنها تعني -يا أخي المسلم- كما يقول ابن كثير رحمه الله:  ﴿ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ ﴾ [التغابن:16] يعني: بحسب وسعكم وطاقتكم. انظر! الفرق في الفهم عندما تفهم:  ﴿ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ ﴾ [التغابن:16] وعندما تفهم اتق الله ما استطعت، يعني ما استطعت إلى ذلك سبيلاً اتق الله، ولذلك قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (وما أمرتكم به فأتوا منه ما استطعتم) على قدر الاستطاعة، ما استطعت إلى تنفيذ هذا الأمر سبيلاً، طبق والتزم ما استطعت، وليس معنى ما استطعت هنا أي: كم في المائة تطبق لا بأس، لا. ما استطعت، يعني: على قدر كل استطاعتك، كل قدراتك، تتقي الله عز وجل، لا تفرط ولا بشيء من استطاعتك في طاعة الله مطلقاً. وإذا تذكرنا الآية الأخرى وهي قول الله عز وجل: ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ ﴾ [آل عمران:102] كيف يتقي الإنسان حق التقوى إلا إذا اتقى الله بقدر استطاعته وقدر جهده؟! كل ما عندك من جهد، وكل ما عندك من إمكانات واستطاعات اتق الله عز وجل، فهذا يحمينا من الانحراف الذي يقع فيه كثير من المسلمين في فهمهم القاصر لهذه الآية مما يترتب عليه تفاوتهم في الالتزام بالإسلام؛ لأن كل واحد يقول: هذه استطاعتي، الثاني يقول: لا. أنا أقدر، وكلهم يستطيعون، لكن كل واحد يأخذ على حسب هواه. فيتفاوت التزامهم بالإسلام نتيجةً لفهمهم الخاطئ لهذه الآية وغيرها، فيقدم كل منهم صورة مختلفة عن الإسلام، ويتحول الإسلام عملياً إلى إسلامات، لأن كل واحد يعمل على قدر فهمه، يعني: على حسب الظروف، ويتحول الإسلام في واقعه العملي إلى صورة مشوهة جداً، كل واحد يفعل على مزاجه، ويطبق على مزاجه، ويقول في النهاية: هذه استطاعتي، ثم يزعمون أنهم على الحق، وأن القرآن يشهد لفعلهم. كذلك -أيها الإخوة- ليس الشخص هو الذي يحدد مقدار استطاعته، وإنما الشرع هو الذي يحدد لك مقدار استطاعتك، فإذا فرض الله عليك الصلاة، معناها أنك تستطيع أن تصلي في الظروف العادية غير الحالات الطارئة، وإذا فرض الله عليك الزكاة وأنت عندك مال، يعني: باستطاعتك أنك تزكي ما دام عندك مال، ... وهكذا. فالشرع هو الذي يحدد الاستطاعات العامة، ولكن في نفس الوقت هناك أناس معذورون لأعذار قاهرة، هؤلاء أعذارهم بينها الشرع الحنيف، ولم يترك شيئاً إلا وبينه. وكذلك نفس الموضوع هذا عندما تكلم الكثير من الناس عن واقع المنكرات التي يعيشونها ويحيون فيها، يقولون لك: يا أخي! ﴿ لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْساً إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا ﴾ [البقرة:286] تقول: يا أخي! هذا العمل وهذه الوظيفة لا تجوز، هذا الراتب الذي تأخذه من هذه الوظيفة حرام؛ لأن عملك هذا فيه منكر، أنت تعمل في منكر، يقول: يا أخي! أين أحصل على غيره؟  ﴿ لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْساً إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا ﴾ [البقرة:286]. فتجده يحتج بهذه الآية على تقصيره وإهماله وتفريطه في حق الله عز وجل. وعندما تأتي معي إلى سبب نزول هذه الآية ينجلي عنك الإشكال والغموض واللبس تماماً، فقد روى الإمام مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، قال: (لما نزلت على رسول الله (( لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَو تُخْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ...)) [البقرة:284] إلى آخر الآية، اشتد ذلك على أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأتوا رسول الله، ثم بركوا على الركب، فقالوا: أي رسول الله! كلفنا من الأعمال ما نطيق -الصلاة والصيام والزكاة والصدقة، ما عندنا في ذلك إشكال- وقد أنزلت عليك هذه الآية ولا نطيقها -يعني: (( وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَو تُخْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ )) [البقرة:284] سواءً أسررته، أو أعلنته يحاسبكم به الله- فقالوا: يا رسول الله! أنزلت عليك هذه الآية ولا نطيقها -في نوع من الجرأة كان في كلامهم رضي الله عنهم- قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أتريدون أن تقولوا كما قال أهل الكتابين -اليهود والنصارى- سمعنا وعصينا؟! بل قولوا سمعنا وأطعنا) ما دام أن الله أنزل عليكم هكذا، قولوا: سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير، واسألوا الله المغفرة على هذا التقصير الذي يحصل منكم،  وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ  [البقرة:285] ثم انظر إلى العبارة التي ستأتي الآن، وقد عبر عنها الراوي بعبارة دقيقة وجميلة جداً، يقول: ( فلما اقترأها القوم وذلت بها ألسنتهم، أنزل الله في إثرها: ﴿ آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ ﴾ [البقرة:285] وأنزل الله: ﴿ لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْساً إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا ﴾ [البقرة:286] ) نزل التخفيف، كان من أول: ﴿ وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَو تُخْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ ﴾ [البقرة:284] سواءً أظهرت النية السيئة، أم لم تظهرها، ما دام أنها جاءت في نفسك، سيحاسبك الله عز وجل عليها، ويسجل عليك سيئات، فلما اقترأها القوم وذلت بها ألسنتهم، استسلموا لأمر الله، قالوا: ما دام أنها نزلت من عند الله، سمعنا وأطعنا. انظروا -أيها الإخوة- كيف إن الله عز وجل يكافئ المطيع على طاعته، فلما أطاع الصحابة الله عز وجل، نزل التخفيف، فقال في الآية: ﴿ رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا ﴾ [البقرة:286] قال الله: نعم. لا يؤاخذهم إن نسوا، أو أخطئوا: ﴿ رَبَّنَا وَلا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْراً كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا ﴾ [البقرة:286] قال: نعم. ﴿ رَبَّنَا وَلا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ ﴾ [البقرة:286] قال: نعم ﴿ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلانَا فَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ ﴾ [البقرة:286] قال: نعم. فنزلت الرخصة، ونزل التخفيف على أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بسبب طاعتهم لله عز وجل. وهذا -أيها الإخوة- من فضل الصحابة، وهذا التصرف كان سبباً في نزول التخفيف، وصارت الآن القضية لو جاء في نفسك خاطر سوء، لكنك لم تنفذه فلا تعاقب عليه بعد التخفيف بل: (من هم بسيئة، فلم يعملها، كتبها الله له حسنة). انظر! التخفيف، كانت القضية من أول: لو جاء في نفسك خاطر سوء، تأثم ولو لم تفعله، وصارت المسألة بعد ذلك -في التخفيف- لما اقترأها الصحابة وذلت بها ألسنتهم إذا همت نفسك بالسيئة وهممت بها ولم تعملها يكافئك الله عز وجل بالحسنات، لأنك ابتعدت وتركت المنكر والسيئة لأجل الله عز وجل، وهذا من فضل الله على الناس ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ما شاء الله، موضوع طيب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> وبالمناسبة ......
> فلى مصنف سميته " مفاهيم خاطئة صححها النبى "
> وهو فى التجليد الأن........


نفع الله بك.

----------

